# Iphone 3G Orange (Réseau indiponible)



## deenasty (17 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens tout juste d'acheter un Iphone 3g 16g chez orange (avec abonnement) et au démarrage, après synchronisation impossible d'appeller, il y a écrit réseau indisponible en haut à gauche ...

Que faire ?
Merci


----------



## sebastien79 (17 Juillet 2008)

Même problème , après activation pas de réseau !


Seb.


----------



## kroy-wen (17 Juillet 2008)

Pareil pour moi !

Est ce qu'il faut simplement attendre ou est ce qu'il y a quelque chose qui ne va pas ?


----------



## knight2000 (17 Juillet 2008)

normalement (il me semble, pas sûr hein  ) qu'il faut un laps de temps pour qu'orange active la carte sim et vous donne ainsi accès au réseau.
vous ne pouvez pas téléphoner direct comme ça ... je crois ...


----------



## sebastien79 (17 Juillet 2008)

Apparemment au 700 il y en a qui ont comme réponse :" il faut attendre un délai maximum de 6 heures..."


Seb.


----------



## kroy-wen (17 Juillet 2008)

S'il faut juste attendre, c'est ennervant mais c'est pas si grave.

Attendons alors !!


----------



## Nebuchad34 (17 Juillet 2008)

oui pareil pour moi, attendons.


----------



## deenasty (17 Juillet 2008)

Cela fonctionne pour moi désormais, j'ai mis ma nouvelle carte sim dans un téléphone debloqué, qui a fonctionné, et une fois la SIM remise dans l'iphone tout marchait normalement...

Si ca peut aider ...


----------



## kroy-wen (17 Juillet 2008)

Merci pour cette info.

Je sais pas si j'ose faire ça !!

Je vais attendre encore un peu et après je verrais !!


----------



## obu (17 Juillet 2008)

Moi, j'ai un autre soucis, l'iphone m'indique "No sim card installed" alors qu'elle est bien dedans. 
Essayé avec une autre carte pareil...
Itunes me dit qu'il manque des infos pour l'activation (pas de Sim)
Orange me dit qu'il faut attendre 6 heures, que c'est normal mais je suis pas persuadé que ça va changer grand chose, ça sent le SAV


----------



## docalaurent (17 Juillet 2008)

Pas de problèmes pour moi : le "no sim card installed" a été contourné en éjectant l'iPhone et en le rebranchant. Tout fonctionne correctement.
Il n'y a que la remise à jour qui n'a fonctionné que pour les contacts, les notes, et le calendrier. Je suis donc en train de refaire une synchro complète pour les vidéos, la musique, les applications et les photos.


----------



## Nebuchad34 (17 Juillet 2008)

Bon ça va bientot faire 4 heures maintenant que la ligne a été créée, et toujours pas de réseau. Pour l'instant, j'ai surtout l'impression de retrouver l'ipod touch que je viens de vendre...


----------



## kroy-wen (17 Juillet 2008)

Je sais pas si ça peut te rassurer mais moi, c'est pareil.

On se tient au courant !


----------



## Nebuchad34 (17 Juillet 2008)

j'ai fait le coup de mettre la puce dans un autre phone. et effectivement maintenant ç amarche. Enfin du moins pour le téléphone. mais on sent bien que tout n'est pas ready.
Pas de suivi conso au #123# ça renvoi une erreur. Malgré l'affichage 3G il n'y a pas de connexion. Pas de messagerie...


----------



## Merlooz (17 Juillet 2008)

Salut, j'ai également acheté un iphone 16go blanc ce matin, je viens de mettre la SIM dedans, et ca me met NO VALID SIM (quelquechose comme ca). J'avais un iphone v1, et entre, tout fonctionnait bien, je l'ai revendu la semaine dernière et entre temps, j'ai utilisé un téléphone old gen(genre sagem myx3-2).

Dites moi si je suis obligé d'aller en agence la changer. Merci.


----------



## kroy-wen (17 Juillet 2008)

Mon iPhone vient de reconnaitre le réseau Orange sans que je ne fasse rien.

Soyez patient, ça va venir !!


----------



## knight2000 (17 Juillet 2008)

ça me parait normal vu le nombre de personnes l'ayant acheté aujourd'hui  

un peu long mais normal


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Juillet 2008)

ça a mis environ 1h dans mon cas poura voir le réseau et environ 4h pour avoir une connexion data (safari, email et plans).

C'est que du bonheur :love:


----------



## Nebuchad34 (17 Juillet 2008)

ça y est c'est bon pour internet. Reste plus que le VVM.

YEEESSS !


----------



## littledon (17 Juillet 2008)

Legen ........


Wait for it


j'éditerais pour le "dary !!!!!!!" car pas d'activation pour ma part avec un contrat a la fnac


----------



## julien.alkaza (17 Juillet 2008)

Hey hey...

J'ai le no sim card aussi....
Ce qui est étrange, c'est qu'une partie de la puce sur la carte est masquée par le "socle" prévu pour l'accueillir. 

Petite précision, ma sim fonctionne très bien dans un autre tél (Samsung U600). Ca fait 8 ans que je suis client (donc ce n'est pas une nouvelle sim, nouveau forfait...). Mais la SIM à 10 mois environ. La hotline m'a dit qu'elle était compatible... Ils m'ont aussi dit qu'il fallait attendre 6 heures pour l'activation...

Cela fait 10 foiis que j'essaye à intervalles réguliers, mais rien! NO SIM!

Toutes les astuces trouvées sur le net n'ont pas fonctionné (lancer un appel d'urgence pour désactiver le mode avion...)

Stay tuned!


----------



## zepticlown (17 Juillet 2008)

iphone 8 Go acheté ce matin, a 11h00, retour a la maison vers 14h, branchement sur itunes nickel, mais toujours pas de reseau disponible. je vous tient au jus.
au fait petite question, si j'ai bien compris, tant qu'on a pas de reseau, pas de GPS, c'est ca? ou je me trompe.


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Juillet 2008)

tu as le GPS mais tu ne peux pas récuperer les cartes de google maps (plans), donc ça ne sert à rien...


----------



## julien.alkaza (17 Juillet 2008)

Autre précision :

quand je tape sur le petit i en bas à droite, j'ai bien le IMEI qui apparait, mais pas le ICCID. D'ailleurs, je ne sais pas à quoi cela correspond!!!!!

Bref, j'ai tenté un appel à la hotline...(je suis en attente) et le gars que j'ai eu a l'air de bonne composition!!


----------



## Perecaxtor (17 Juillet 2008)

Après 4 heures j'ai du réseau


----------



## julien.alkaza (17 Juillet 2008)

Arg...

J'ai mis ma sim dans un autre Iphone (celui de mon chef) et là : "Sim locked"...Donc elle est reconnue.... JE sens que je vais avoir droit à un échange standard.....Pffffff et dire que je me barre une semaine en vacances demain matin...


----------



## sebastien79 (17 Juillet 2008)

ça y est !! le réseau est arrivé quand j'ai changé le code pin par défaut (0000) , une fois validé , boum ORangeF est apparu , hasard ??


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Juillet 2008)

oui


----------



## Cricri (17 Juillet 2008)

sebastien79 a dit:


> ça y est !! le réseau est arrivé quand j'ai changé le code pin par défaut (0000) , une fois validé , boum ORangeF est apparu , hasard ??



Tu changes ça où ?


----------



## Php21 (17 Juillet 2008)

me too, cela fonctionne mais tout est en anglais (us).
pas trouvé en français ??


----------



## littledon (17 Juillet 2008)

a force d'attendre gentiment et aprés une sieste 

j'ai mis la SIM dans un autre téléphone déverouillé et hop ça marche nickel )


----------



## Docteur Beatles (17 Juillet 2008)

Pris en boutique Orange vers 13H15... J'attends toujours....


----------



## obu (17 Juillet 2008)

julien.alkaza a dit:


> Arg...
> 
> J'ai mis ma sim dans un autre Iphone (celui de mon chef) et là : "Sim locked"...Donc elle est reconnue.... JE sens que je vais avoir droit à un échange standard.....Pffffff et dire que je me barre une semaine en vacances demain matin...



Toujours le même problème pour moi aussi, 
la personne du service technique m'a fait courir à ma boutique Orange pour tester la Sim dans l'iphone de démo puis retour chez pour une restauration Firmware. 
Et toujours rien, au final le technicien m'a avoué que je n'étais pas le seul avec ce problème et qu'on pouvait remplir un dossier (durée 15/30 minutes) pour signaler ça au ingénieurs mais que ça servait à rien vu qu'il en avait déjà une bonne quinzaine identique. 

Il faut donc rappeller demain ou lundi pour savoir si il y a une manip/solution de découverte et sinon ce sera un échange standard express mais il m'a dit que la réponse des ingénieurs pouvait mettre quelques temps à arriver


----------



## knight2000 (17 Juillet 2008)

eh bien moi, acheté à 18h30 à la fnac, réseau orange à 18h32.

bizarre tout de même ces délais exorbitants ! ...


----------



## pro6on (17 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

Moi je l'ai eu ce matin a 9h30, j'ai du attendre de rentrer du boulot a 21h30 pour l'activer .

Il me disait que ma carte sim était bloqué. Je l'ai mis dans un autre téléphone, puis de nouveau dans l'iPhone et hop ca a marché.

J'en ai pour des jours d'amusement avec toutes les applis dispo !
:love:


----------



## obu (18 Juillet 2008)

Lu sur le forum iphon.fr


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai eu ce même problème ("no sim card installed")...
> 
> ...



Autant dire que je rappelle le service client Apple et que j'exige un échange


----------



## Dédou (18 Juillet 2008)

Salut à tous.
Je vis sensiblement le même problême de réseau que vous.
J'ai acheté mon iphone 3g hier matin à 9h30 (à 10h30 rupture de stock...) et le reseau n'a été disponible que vers 17-18h.
Mais même maintenant, je le trouve extremement capricieux. 1 à 2 barres en plein coeur de Marseille !! 
Quelqu'un d'autre à le même souci?


----------



## dobp8170 (18 Juillet 2008)

Dédou a dit:


> Salut à tous.
> Je vis sensiblement le même problême de réseau que vous.
> J'ai acheté mon iphone 3g hier matin à 9h30 (à 10h30 rupture de stock...) et le reseau n'a été disponible que vers 17-18h.
> Mais même maintenant, je le trouve extremement capricieux. 1 à 2 barres en plein coeur de Marseille !!
> Quelqu'un d'autre à le même souci?


ne vous plaignez pas les gars vous avez votre iphone 3g
moi ca fait 2 jours que je passe a la boutique et a chaque fois on me repond rupture de stock sur le 16go et ils ne savent pas quans ils seront reapprovissionés,


----------



## sebastien79 (18 Juillet 2008)

Cricri a dit:


> Tu changes ça où ?



Réglages-->Téléphone-->PIN carte SIM

@+
Seb


----------



## pim (19 Juillet 2008)

Pour ma part, je viens juste d'arriver à accéder au répondeur (888) - je ne vous parle même pas de VoiceMail, non ça c'est toujours indisponible, mais de simplement avoir un répondeur qui fonctionne !

Il ne me manque plus "que" l'accès 3G et internet. Ça me mets :



> Impossible d'activer le réseau de données cellulaires



et cela, dès que j'ouvre Safari par exemple (en revanche en WiFi ça marche bien, la preuve là je suis dessus).


----------



## yvos (19 Juillet 2008)

pim a dit:


> Il ne me manque plus "que" l'accès 3G et internet. Ça me mets :



es-tu dans une zone couverte par le réseau 3G?... parce que sinon, tu peut toujours attendre


----------



## yvos (19 Juillet 2008)

une chose aussi: il semble que lorsqu'il n'y a plus de réseau 3G, il ne bascule pas automatiquement en EDGE (à moins de désactiver 3G manuellement)....


----------



## pim (19 Juillet 2008)

En fait je viens d'appeler le SAV Orange (28 minutes d'appels depuis mon fixe, ça va douiller !), et ils m'ont fait faire la manip suivante :

1/ Brancher l'iPhone à iTunes, attendre la fin de la synchro
2/ Un appui sur le bouton du haut pour allumer l'écran, un glissé pour déverrouiller l'écran
3/ Appuyer simultanément sur le bouton du haut et sur le bouton Accueil, celui du bas au centre, et ce pendant 10 secondes - bien maintenir pendant les 10 secondes
4/ Une pomme apparaît, quelques dizaines de secondes s'écoulent, puis l'iPhone se rallume, il faut alors déverrouiller l'écran, accepter la boîte de dialogue qui propose de déverrouiller la carte SIM, et enfin taper son code SIM (quatre zéro pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore changé)

Une fois cela fait, j'ai eut le petit E en haut à gauche à côté de OrangeF indiquant que j'étais en Edge, et là c'est bon, internet fonctionne, et cerise sur la gâteau la messagerie VoiceMail aussi


----------



## manart (19 Juillet 2008)

pim a dit:


> En fait je viens d'appeler le SAV Orange (28 minutes d'appels depuis mon fixe, ça va douiller !), et ils m'ont fait faire la manip suivante :
> 
> 1/ Brancher l'iPhone à iTunes, attendre la fin de la synchro
> 2/ Un appui sur le bouton du haut pour allumer l'écran, un glissé pour déverrouiller l'écran
> ...


Iphone reçu ce matin 9h00 et depuis toujours pas de réseau.. j'ai essayé ta manipe mais en vain.. je pense qu'il faut attendre, ya rien à faire de plus d'autant que mon ancienne puce fonctionne dans mon V1..


----------



## pim (19 Juillet 2008)

C'est étrange tout de même que tu n'ai même pas le réseau, moi dès le début je l'avais, et pourtant c'était au plus "mauvais" moment, lors du lancement jeudi (pile quand des milliers d'autres impatients se sont jetés sur le _Jesus Phone_


----------



## pro6on (19 Juillet 2008)

Dédou a dit:


> Salut à tous.
> Je vis sensiblement le même problême de réseau que vous.
> J'ai acheté mon iphone 3g hier matin à 9h30 (à 10h30 rupture de stock...) et le reseau n'a été disponible que vers 17-18h.
> Mais même maintenant, je le trouve extremement capricieux. 1 à 2 barres en plein coeur de Marseille !!
> Quelqu'un d'autre à le même souci?




Pour moi c'est pareil, je suis en plein Lyon et j'ai deux barres maximum ... est ce que l'antenne de l'iPhone capte mal ?

En même temps la navigation sur le net en 3G fonctionne bien, les communications téléphoniques je n'en n'ai pas eu encore beaucoup si ce "problème" de niveau de réception du réseau va géner ...


----------



## flotow (19 Juillet 2008)

@pim: tu comptes installer BOINC sur ton iPhone? 

pour la messagerie visuelle, sur macbidouille ils disent que c'est enfin activé (je l'ai activée hier pour un ami d'ailleurs)


----------



## Cricri (19 Juillet 2008)

Un truc que je ne comprends pas bien. Nouvel iPhone, nouvelle carte, activation avant-hier et j'ai un message sur mon répondeur (Messagerie) d'une personne qu'il ne me semble pas connaitre et qui date du 26/06/08...


----------



## flotow (19 Juillet 2008)

message de bienvenue integré


----------



## Cricri (19 Juillet 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> message de bienvenue integré



Non. Une dame qui me dit qu'elle croit que j'ai essayé de la joindre mais qu'elle n'a pas eu le temps de décrocher.


----------



## pim (19 Juillet 2008)

C'est une fuite de la part d'Orange, ils sont déjà au courant du lancement de l'iPhone shuffle, un iPhone sans écran ni clavier. On ne sais jamais qui on appelle ni qui nous appelle, c'est le hasard complet, l'idée du _réseau social_ poussé à son extrême


----------



## Gwen (19 Juillet 2008)

Sûrement que ton numéro était détenu par une autre personne avant et qu&#8217;Orange n'a pas vidé le répondeur.

un peu lamentable


----------



## flotow (19 Juillet 2008)

pim a dit:


> C'est une fuite de la part d'Orange, ils sont déjà au courant du lancement de l'iPhone shuffle, un iPhone sans écran ni clavier. On ne sais jamais qui on appelle ni qui nous appelle, c'est le hasard complet, l'idée du _réseau social_ poussé à son extrême


oui, ca me brancherai ca  

bip bip


----------



## angealexiel (22 Juillet 2008)

moi jai mis ma carte sim 3G datant de 2006 orange dan smon iphone 3G et on est mardi et j'ai toujours pas la 3G alors que je suis couvert, j'ai decouvert au service technique que il fallait changer ma carte sim pour une carte sim 3G plus recente , d'pres eux le prob sera resolu, attention pour ceux qui ne capte pas la 3G , aller changer votre carte sim en agence , ca met 5 minutes, et au moins peut etre que cela aidera certains, jy vais cet apres midi, je vous dirait si pour moi ca marche . ( ma carte SIm de 2006 est pourtant compatible 3G.. mais d'aprés eux une carte sim 3G de 2006 ne serait pas compatible sur l'iphone 3G.. )


----------



## guytoo (22 Juillet 2008)

moi j'ai le mien depuis jeudi, j'ai reçu le réseau assez rapidement mais par contre qu'est ce qu'il capte mal, essayez de mettre un V1 à coté du G3 et vous verrez l'un apte super et l'autre rien, je pense qu'il y a un probleme....


----------



## trevise (23 Juillet 2008)

Pour la qualité de réception, je me demande si ce n'est pas le témoin (les fameuses barres) qui ne serait pas un peu fantaisiste. Sur mon Iphone 3G, j'ai à peine une barre quand je suis dans mon bureau, mais j'ai passé trois coups de fil aujourd'hui sans aucun problème. Chez certain, le témoin de batterie était aussi très fantaisiste (genre il affiche une batterie pleine alors qu'elle est vide...).

Je crois que ce fameux firmware 2.0 est petit rigolo...


----------



## yvos (23 Juillet 2008)

Il y a plusieurs éléments qui semblent se dégager d'après les lectures sur le net:

- Il peut y avoir un problème de basculement 3G/edge qui se fait mal ou ne se fait pas automatiquement: les barres concernent le 3G sont faibles, mais lorsqu'on désactive manuellement la 3G, on récupère plein de barre en EDGE et une très bonne réception ;

- Il y a semble-t-il un vrai problème de vitesse avec la 3G made in Iphone+Orange, comparé à ce qu'on peut attendre comme débits théoriques. La vitesse de Safari mobile compense un peu, mais c'est pas encore cela. Certains mettent assez vite en cause Orange, mais le réseau 3G Orange est apparemment assez bon et la cause serait plutôt du côté de l'Iphone: le réglage de la puce 3G semble bridé pour éviter une chute encore plus importante d'autonomie.

Bref, ça laisse encore à désirer mais probablement des évoluations possibles.


----------



## njx (27 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde, j'ai mon iPhone 16go noir depuis hier 10h (activation sur itunes vers 11h). La vendeuse chez FT n'était pas sure que mon ancienne carte SIM était compatible 3G ... alors elle m'en a fait une nouvelle, elle m'a dit que ça prend un petit moment avant que la nouvelle SIM fonctionne mais là, je me retrouve avec 2 SIM qui affiche "réseau indisponible". Je me retrouve sans téléphone depuis hier, c'est très embêtent.
J'ai essayé les 2 SIM dans mon vieux Nokia l'ancienne affiche "Carte sim pas valide" et la nouvelle "Impossible d'inscrire la sim". 
Autre chose, lorsque j'appel mon numéro de mobile depuis un autre téléphone une voix dit que "Le numéro n'est pas attribué".
Dois-je encore attendre ? La vendeuse FT a fait une mauvaise manipulation ? Y a t-il une quelqu'un d'autre dans le même cas que moi ?


----------



## Flo06 (27 Juillet 2008)

njx a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde, j'ai mon iPhone 16go noir depuis hier 10h (activation sur itunes vers 11h). La vendeuse chez FT n'était pas sure que mon ancienne carte SIM était compatible 3G ... alors elle m'en a fait une nouvelle, elle m'a dit que ça prend un petit moment avant que la nouvelle SIM fonctionne mais là, je me retrouve avec 2 SIM qui affiche "réseau indisponible". Je me retrouve sans téléphone depuis hier, c'est très embêtent.
> J'ai essayé les 2 SIM dans mon vieux Nokia l'ancienne affiche "Carte sim pas valide" et la nouvelle "Impossible d'inscrire la sim".
> Autre chose, lorsque j'appel mon numéro de mobile depuis un autre téléphone une voix dit que "Le numéro n'est pas attribué".
> Dois-je encore attendre ? La vendeuse FT a fait une mauvaise manipulation ? Y a t-il une quelqu'un d'autre dans le même cas que moi ?



Je suis dans le même cas que toi...
iPhone acheté hier et activé vers 18h sur itunes, mais ce matin toujours réseau indisponible (j'ai pris un nouvel abonnement donc nouvelle carte sim).
De plus, quand je met cette nouvelle carte dans mon ancien téléphone, il apparaît "sim non déclarée".


----------



## njx (27 Juillet 2008)

Ok, moi j'attend jusqu'à demain matin. Si demain matin ça ne fonctionne pas j'appel le service client, je pense que c'est la seul chose à faire dans ce cas.


----------



## Breizhion (27 Juillet 2008)

Même problème, iPhone acheté hier matin à 11h puis activé sur iTunes vers 12h et toujours "réseau indisponible"... :sleep:


----------



## Flo06 (27 Juillet 2008)

Après appel au service client (700), on m'a informé que je n'étais pas le seul dans ce cas, qu'il y a eu un problème de serveur chez Orange hier (samedi 26 juillet) et que de nombreuses cartes sim n'ont pas été activées...

Du coup on m'a conseillé de retourner en agence pour la faire activer ou la changer.


----------



## Breizhion (27 Juillet 2008)

Juste après avoir lu ton post et m'être dit "pfff, la flemme de retourner en boutique!" , j'ai coupé et rallumé mon iPhone.
Et là miracle "Orange F 3G"


----------



## benout (27 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,
idem chez moi. Avec le truc en plus que le vendeur avait oublié de me donner la première SIM. J'ai donc du y retourner, et faire un remplacement de SIM. Est ce que vous avez tous reçu vos SIM dans le sachet plastique intact, ou le mec a t il oublié de la sortir pour faire qqchose dessus?
Sinon meme son de cloche au 700, on a bien votre numéro de sim, mais il y'a des soucis sur le serveur.
A noter que le fait de la mettre dans un autre phone orange n'a rien changé...
Wait and see.


----------



## Flo06 (27 Juillet 2008)

Breizhion a dit:


> Juste après avoir lu ton post et m'être dit "pfff, la flemme de retourner en boutique!" , j'ai coupé et rallumé mon iPhone.
> Et là miracle "Orange F 3G"



Idem, en fin d'aprem j'ai éteint et rallumé mon iPhone et enfin miracle, apparition de "Orange F 3G" !

J'y croyais plus...


----------



## benout (28 Juillet 2008)

Pour conclure: toujours pas de réseau ce matin, je suis passé dans une boutique orange où l'on m'a confirmé le pb en me disant qu'il n'yavait rien d'autre à faire qu'attendre.
J'ai insisté pour qu'on appelle le service tehcnique mais le vendeur n'a rien voulu savoir. J'ai proposé un nouveau renouvellement de sim pour esperer que celle ci s'active tout de suite, mais non.
Je suis donc passé dans un boutique photo station, ou le type a bien voulu appeler le service technique. Le technicien lui a confirmé que j'étais sur liste d'attente. Il lui a demandé d'attendre deux secondes. il a visiblement pu prendre la main sur la liste et me passer en activation immédiate, puisqu'immédiatement apres j'avais le réseau...
Insistez si ca dure!

Ben


----------



## njx (28 Juillet 2008)

Toujours rien pour moi, demain ça va faire 3 jours que me retrouve sans téléphone... Je suis passé à l'agence FT et j'ai appelé le 700 tout ce qu'on m'a dit c'est qu'il fallait attendre et que l'on me fera un geste commercial pour ces quelques jours sans téléphone.


----------



## isobel (28 Juillet 2008)

salut je suis venu sur ce site pour le même problème et j'ai eu une solution du service technique spécial iphone donc essayez aussi !!

apparemment il faut que l'iphone et la carte sim se reconnaissent, ne me demandez pas pourquoi ...

Pour cela
- allumer l'iphone
- attendre qu'il marque réseau indisponible !
- appuyer sur la touche menu(ronde) et le bouton du dessus en même temps jusqu'à< ce que l'iphone s'éteigne( ignorer la proposition d'éteindre par la barre rouge ) Important : maintenir enfoncé jusqu'à ce qu'il s'éteigne seul !!
-rallumer le précieux lol !! c'est un peu long c'est normal.

En espérant que ça marche pour toi !! tiens nous au courant !


----------



## njx (28 Juillet 2008)

J'ai essayé la manip mais ça ne fonctionne pas. Merci quand même. 
J'appel nouveau le 700 demain matin, ça commence à soûler là.


----------



## isobel (28 Juillet 2008)

t'avais deja essayé ? refais le ca marche moi au deuxieme coup ca a marché


----------



## njx (28 Juillet 2008)

Je viens d'essayer 3 fois de suite, ça ne va pas, t'en pis.


----------



## isobel (29 Juillet 2008)

alors ca marche now


----------



## njx (29 Juillet 2008)

Ouaip depuis midi ;-)


----------



## isobel (29 Juillet 2008)

apres appel service client ? heureux je pense lol


----------



## njx (29 Juillet 2008)

Ouai, j'avais appelé le service client sur les coups de 9h.


----------



## toubib (3 Août 2008)

Slt, 
J'ai acheté mon iphone 8go hier sur les champs Elysées et je n'ai toujours pas de réseau.
J'ai téléphoné hier au service client qui ne trouver même pas mon dossier. Elle m'a dit que c'était normal. Je doit donc attendre, et si lundi je n'ai rien, je doit rappeler.


----------



## fred1322 (3 Août 2008)

idem pour moi j'ai reçu mon iPhone hier samedi, sans carte sim d'ailleurs, et depuis j'ai réseau indisponible. J'ai passé mon après-midi au téléphone avec le SAV Orange puis avec le SAV Apple. Après deux restaurations de l'appareil (c'est long...) le gars d'Apple s'est aperçu que dans mon dossier les n° d'appareil (n° de série et IMEI) ne correspondant avec leur base de donnée... donc probablement (enfin j'espère) suite lundi ou mardi.


----------



## zedede (3 Août 2008)

pareil pour moi, j'ai mon iphone depuis hier samedi  vers 19h

la on est dimanche 14H et toujours *réseau indisponible*...

par contre après mettre énervée dessus, jai réussi a avoir internet par ma livebox, 
et ca marche nikel

bref marre d'attendre d'avoir du réseau et de pouvoir enfin appeler! 

j'ai mis ma carte sim dans un autre telephone orange de la maison, et pas de réseau non plus
donc ca vient bien de la sim

peut etre que ce vient du weekend... lundi j'esper avoir du réseau orange!!!

pff au moins chez bouygue la ligne est activé directement...^^

merci pour les conseils/bons plan, si vous en avez encore n'hesiter pas a les mettre sur le forum


----------



## fred1322 (3 Août 2008)

zedede a dit:


> pareil pour moi, j'ai mon iphone depuis hier samedi  vers 19h
> 
> la on est dimanche 14H et toujours *réseau indisponible*...
> 
> ...



Pareil que toi, malheureusement le service client d'Orange n'est pas vraiment à la hauteur (même l'assistance technique spéciale iPhone) ils m'ont renvoyé en agence pour faire changer ma carte sim alors que cela n'est change rien au problème et que c'est juste une histoire d'activation.


----------



## toubib (3 Août 2008)

Toujours rien, et j'en ai marre.
Le peuple devient de moins en moins patient.


----------



## hotblood (4 Août 2008)

isobel a dit:


> salut je suis venu sur ce site pour le même problème et j'ai eu une solution du service technique spécial iphone donc essayez aussi !!
> 
> apparemment il faut que l'iphone et la carte sim se reconnaissent, ne me demandez pas pourquoi ...
> 
> ...




MERCI CA MARCHE!


----------



## zedede (4 Août 2008)

bon je suis passé en magasin, ils m'ont dit que samedi dernier il y avait eu un probleme, et que plusieurs sont venu poser la meme question de problème réseau...

on m'a dit qu'il fallai attendre et que ca devrai arriver...


----------



## zedede (5 Août 2008)

bon orange à changer ma carte sim...
j'attend toujours le réseau...


----------



## fred1322 (5 Août 2008)

J'ai reçu mon iPhone samedi, j'ai passé mon samedi aprem avec les hotlines Orange et Apple mais depuis j'ai toujours 'Réseau indisp." et Orange n'arrive pas à trouver pourquoi.

Il y a beaucoup de monde dans ce cas?


----------



## Parkexcite (5 Août 2008)

Je suis dans le même cas que vous :/ Ca me marque réseau indisponible. J'ai apellé la hotline ils m'ont dis que c'était un problême nationale et que ca reviendrait demain matin. Donc si demain matin c'est aps revenu je els apelle.


----------



## fred1322 (5 Août 2008)

Parkexcite a dit:


> Je suis dans le même cas que vous :/ Ca me marque réseau indisponible. J'ai apellé la hotline ils m'ont dis que c'était un problême nationale et que ca reviendrait demain matin. Donc si demain matin c'est aps revenu je els apelle.



Ce qui m'hallucine avec Orange c'est qu'à chaque fois on a un son de cloche différent.

Il faut avouer qu'au moins avec Apple ils restent cohérents.

Tiens nous au courant quand ça revient pour toi!


----------



## Vincegibson (6 Août 2008)

J'ai acheté mon iPhone hier soir, vers 18h, activé vers 18h30, et depuis, il affiche toujours "Réseau Indisp.".

La meilleure solution est d'appeler le service client?

J'ai essayé les différentes manips décrites avant, rien n'a fonctionné.


----------



## Parkexcite (6 Août 2008)

Bon et bien j'ai l'impression que Orange m'a pris pour une buse avec leur problème niveau national, je vais les appeler ce matin et commencer à monter un peu la voie parce que je trouve pas ça normal qu'on ait pas accès au réseau et qui de surcroit nous sorte des excuses bidons pour ne pas s'embeter.


----------



## Parkexcite (6 Août 2008)

Je viens d'appeler Orange ils m'ont ressortit la même "bétise" qu'hier soir, que le réseau est saturé patati patata.... Il m'a dis que j'étais obligé d'attendre minimum 48H pour que ma ligne soit fonctionnel et que passé ce délai si ça ne marchais toujours pas qu'il ferait un geste commercial...Donc je vais attendre et si jeudi je n'ai rien du tout je demande qu'il me rembourse le premier moi d'abonnement.... Heuresement que j'ai encore mon Iphone V1 sous bouygues en attendant qui lui fonctionne parfaitement. Ca commence très fort mes débuts chez Orange :/


----------



## hotblood (6 Août 2008)

Parkexcite a dit:


> Je viens d'appeler Orange ils m'ont ressortit la même "bétise" qu'hier soir, que le réseau est saturé patati patata.... Il m'a dis que j'étais obligé d'attendre minimum 48H pour que ma ligne soit fonctionnel et que passé ce délai si ça ne marchais toujours pas qu'il ferait un geste commercial...Donc je vais attendre et si jeudi je n'ai rien du tout je demande qu'il me rembourse le premier moi d'abonnement.... Heuresement que j'ai encore mon Iphone V1 sous bouygues en attendant qui lui fonctionne parfaitement. Ca commence très fort mes débuts chez Orange :/



Exactement le même discours qu'à moi mais j'ai appliqué la soluce détaillée plus haut 2 fois de suite et MIRACLE ça a marché dès samedi (alors qu'on m'avait prédit mardi au plus tôt)!!


----------



## Vincegibson (6 Août 2008)

Toujours rien 
J'ai appelé le service client Orange, ils m'ont offert 10 minutes de communication, mais bon, j'attends toujours...:mouais:


----------



## TiiG (6 Août 2008)

dans le même cas. Acheté il y a 48h. Je vais attendre qu'ils traitent un peu leurs bdd pour téléphoner au Service Technique.


----------



## kertruc (6 Août 2008)

J'ai fait la manip', mais ça ne change pas grand chose.

J'ai toutes les barres et 5mn après plus rien...

J'ai les boules... je l'ai depuis 3h maintenant, et j'ai l'impression que ça ne va jamais marcher...


----------



## zedede (6 Août 2008)

donc moi je l'ai acheter samedi... j'ai été les voir tous les jours... ils m'ont meme changer ma carte sim...
et maintenant ils me disent d'attentre jusqu'à samedi!!!!
ils se fiche de nous la!! 
le forfait qui se remet a jour le 13 du mois, je serai très enervée si je n'ai toujour pas de réseau avant ce jour et qu'ils me font payer un mois...


----------



## hotblood (6 Août 2008)

kertruc a dit:


> J'ai fait la manip', mais ça ne change pas grand chose.
> 
> J'ai toutes les barres et 5mn après plus rien...
> 
> J'ai les boules... je l'ai depuis 3h maintenant, et j'ai l'impression que ça ne va jamais marcher...


Je l'ai acheté samedi dernier vers 16h et je n'avais toujours rien lundi à midi....
J'ai donc dû débloquer cette affaire moi-même. Après, pourquoi cela marche chez certains et pas chez d'autres comme manip', je ne saurais l'expliquer.


----------



## shmoozi (6 Août 2008)

j'en ai vraiment marre d'orange et de France Télecom, il y a toujours des problèmes de toute façon.... tout comme vous, j'ai enfin eu mon premier iphone hier a 18h et depuis je n'ai toujours pas de réseau et j'en ai ras le c.... Surtout que c pas la première qu'orange pose des problème comme ça, il y a 2 mois, ma ligne adsl a été coupée pendant presque 3 semaines sans prévenir et sans aucune explication. Et une semaine après qu'internet soit revenu et le téléphone, on m'a appelé pour me dire qu'internet était revenu... comme si j'avais pas remarqué et evidemment ils m'ont quand même fait payer la facture...
Et ce qui m'enerve c que ce n'est même pas une nouvelle ligne pour l'iphone, comme je l'ai eu en renouvellement mais g du changer ma carte sim qui n'était pas compatible 3G... donc je n'ai plus du tout de téléphone
Et le service assistance n'en parlons même pas...... tout à l'heure g parlé avec un technicien et je lui ai appris comment éteindre son iphone...


----------



## kertruc (6 Août 2008)

Bon, ben moi, j'ai fait une restauration, + la manip décrite plus haut ensuite, et j'ai 3 barres...

Pourvu que ça dure


----------



## kertruc (7 Août 2008)

Ouai, bah, ça n'a pas duré...

Pour l'instant je n'ai pas un iPhone, mais un ipod Touch, et surtout, ce que j'ai, c'est les boules...

Pas de réseau, alors que si je mets ma carte SIM dans un vieux Nokia, je capte à fond... ce n'est donc certainement pas un pb d'Orange, mais bien de Pomme...


----------



## Parkexcite (7 Août 2008)

kertruc pour toi je pense que c'est bien un problème de la pomme.

Bon a ce jour toujours pas de réseau, ils commencent à me brouter le mou la je vais les appeler et leur demander ce qu'on fait, parce que si ils sont aps capable de mettre une ligne en service je les vois mal assurer derrière. Donc si pas de réseau je vais leur dire qu'ils n'ont pas respecté leur contrat et que par conséquent il est rompu, et je go chez SFR avec leur option d'Iphone remboursé.


----------



## zedede (7 Août 2008)

tu peux expliqueé c'est quoi l'histoire de l'iphone remboursé?
car ca pourrai nous servir pour leur mettre la pression aussi... car boin depuis samedi pour ma part, c'est abusé !


----------



## kamebam (7 Août 2008)

Pareil pour moi. Toujours rien au bout de 3 jours, trop dégouté d'avoir quitter bouygues qui finalement sont moins nul qu'orange


----------



## Vincegibson (7 Août 2008)

J'ai appelé hier soir, la conseillère m'a dit que la ligne serait établit ce matin.
Je viens de rappeler le 700, et là, on me dit que les informaticiens ne donnent plus de délais, ils ne savent pas quand sera réparée la panne.

Vive Orange


----------



## kertruc (7 Août 2008)

Vous, si vous mettez la carte SIM dans un autre téléphone, vous avez du réseau ?


----------



## Vincegibson (7 Août 2008)

J'ai pas essayé, j'ose pas


----------



## fred1322 (7 Août 2008)

kertruc a dit:


> Vous, si vous mettez la carte SIM dans un autre téléphone, vous avez du réseau ?


 

Ma carte sim ne fonctionne pas dans un autre téléphone Orange (normal la carte SIM n'a pu être activée correctement suite à la panne)


----------



## Auréli1 (7 Août 2008)

Cela fait près de 24 heures que j'ai mon iPhone et toujours "Réseau indisp.".
J'ai téléphoné à Orange hier ; j'ai eu une discussion très franche (je crois que c'est comme ça que l'on dit en langage diplomatique) avec la madame de l'autre bout du fil, qui la pauvre, n'y est pour rien, mais ça soulage quand même... Résultat : il faut attendre, le "protocole de validation des lignes est en rade" (sic).
J'entends rigoler mon antique K700 SFR dans le tiroir de droite de mon bureau...

Aurélien


----------



## roxdujai (7 Août 2008)

Auréli1 a dit:


> J'entends rigoler mon antique K700 SFR dans le tiroir de droite de mon bureau...
> 
> Aurélien



 c'est bien tu gardes l'humour


----------



## kertruc (7 Août 2008)

Moi, je viens d'appeler Apple.

Le tech m'a dit de virer les fichiers "ipsw" qui sont dans maison/bibliothèque/itunes/iphonesoftwareupdate

et de restaurer à nouveau l'iphone. Les fichiers pourraient être corrompus...

Je suis au boulot, alors je tente une mise à jour avec un PC cette fois ci...

Sinon, allez, courage, mettez votre SIM dans votre ancien téléphone et dites nous


----------



## fred1322 (7 Août 2008)

kertruc a dit:


> Moi, je viens d'appeler Apple.
> 
> Le tech m'a dit de virer les fichiers "ipsw" qui sont dans maison/bibliothèque/itunes/iphonesoftwareupdate
> 
> ...


 
Ca ne sert pas à grand chose si la SIM n'a pas été validée et ne fonctionne pas sur un autre téléphone.
Je fais cette manip tous les soirs depuis samedi.

Pour l'instant il faut attendre qu'Orange arrive à traiter sa panne.


----------



## Auréli1 (7 Août 2008)

Si je place ma SIM iPhone dans mon ancien téléphone (un K700 Sony-Ericsson), il m'affiche "SIM inactive" ; mais à la différence de mon iPhone, j'ai les barrettes du réseau... Donc c'est vraiment chez Orange que ça merde. L'iPhone n'y est pour rien.
Il y a-t-il moyen de recommencer le processus d'activation ?

Aurélien


----------



## Parkexcite (7 Août 2008)

Je sais pas si c'est lié à ça mais aujourd'hui on devrait peut-être avoir du nouveau:

http://www.iphon.fr/post/2008/08/06/Fin-des-problemes-de-3G#comments

Et je sais plus qui m'a demandé pour l'offre SFR mais c'est celle-la :
http://www.i-actu.com/index.php?2008/07/19/5299-sfr-rembourse-l-iphone-3g

Et j'ai essayé de mettre ma puce orange dans mon Iphone V1 Désimlocker, jailbreaker etc etc et ca me met aussi réseau indisponible alors que quand je met ma puce bouygues dedans tout fonctionne nickel donc arreter de faire des restaure car c'est Orange qui merde, c'est à eux de se bouger pour que ça fonctionne. Et j'ai l'impression que la période juillet/aout n'arrangent aps les choses car beaucoups de technicien Orange sont en vacances.


----------



## vanitom (7 Août 2008)

Perso, j'ai remis la carte sim de mon ancien téléphone dans l'iPhone et tout refonctionne correctement.

Il faut juste que je fasse gaffe aux communications edge, wap, 3G, ... extra forfait.


----------



## fred1322 (7 Août 2008)

Parkexcite a dit:


> Je sais pas si c'est lié à ça mais aujourd'hui on devrait peut-être avoir du nouveau:
> 
> http://www.iphon.fr/post/2008/08/06/Fin-des-problemes-de-3G#comments


 

Je ne suis pas persuadé que ce soit lié... ça parle d'interventions sur la 3G seulement, nous c'est carrément l'activation de la carte SIM.


----------



## kertruc (7 Août 2008)

Donc, nous n'avons pas le même problème.

Moi, si je mets la SIM de mon iPhone dans un autre téléphone, j'ai le réseau nickel.
Et si je mets la SIM d'un autre portable orange dans mon iPhone ça déconne.

Je pense que mon iPhone doit effectivement être défectueux..

Moi qui pensais avoir de la chance d'en avoir trouvé un facilement...


----------



## pim (7 Août 2008)

Juste une idée par hasard : avez-vous essayé de désactiver la 3G dans les réglages ? Car là où je suis, conserver la 3G ne permet pas d'attraper le réseau, bien trop saturé ! 

(je vous écris ça depuis la plage, avec un magnifique pilône portant un relais GSM quasiment planté dans le sable, donc la faiblesse du réseau ne peut pas être mise en cause)


----------



## fred1322 (7 Août 2008)

pim a dit:


> Juste une idée par hasard : avez-vous essayé de désactiver la 3G dans les réglages ? Car là où je suis, conserver la 3G ne permet pas d'attraper le réseau, bien trop saturé !


 

oui, oui, mais c'est pas un problème de réception mais d'activation de la SIM


----------



## TiiG (7 Août 2008)

J'ai téléphoné au Service Technique de Orange, vu que ce matin l'état des choses n'a pas changé à savoir : Réseau Indispo. 

La réponse donnée est que la borne 3G n°20 est HS ! avec aucune date de retour à la normale programmée dessus. Il faut donc se rendre à son mobistore local pour faire un changement de carte SIM afin d'être attribué à une autre borne. 

Faut croire qu'il y a beaucoup d'users sur la 20 qui sont dans l'attente.

Je me rends demain à mon store récupérer la nouvelle SIM, je vous tiens au courant. Bonne journée


----------



## pim (7 Août 2008)

Il doit y en avoir pas mal des bornes 3G qui ne marchent pas, j'en ai trouvé une aussi. 

De toute façon, tout le monde le sait, que le réseau Orange est pourri, et que leur service technique est vraiment mauvais, sans doute le pire de tous, que ce soit sur les mobiles, l'ADSL ou les fixes. Franchement chez SFR ou chez Neuf, j'ai jamais entendu parler d'utilisateurs en rades des jours entiers, voir des semaines !


----------



## Auréli1 (7 Août 2008)

Je pense plutôt que c'est le disrupteur équipotentiel ZX5T69 qui ne fonctionne plus, Chewy, envoie une unité R2 réparer tout ça.
Non sérieusement, je ne connais pas non plus mon numéro de téléphone, je n'ai pas reçu de contrat, ce peut-il que notre numéro ne soit tout simplement pas encore créé ce qui expliquerait l'inactivation de notre carte SIM.
Avez-vous reçu votre contrat et votre numéro de téléphone ?

Aurélien :rateau:


----------



## Vincegibson (7 Août 2008)

Personnelement, j'ai tout, contrat et donc numéro de téléphone.

J'pense que je vais passer au Store pour cette histoire de borne 3G HS...


----------



## kamebam (7 Août 2008)

Moi aussi je vais au sotore mais pour leur balancer l iphone dans la gueule


----------



## KaMouChe (7 Août 2008)

Même problème,
Au moins, bonne nouvelle, je viens de tomber sur ce topic, et au moins, je me sens moins seul !

iPhone acheté hier ( le dernier 16Go Blanc) à 18h, et depuis toujours rien "Réseau indispo."
Je passe en agence ce soir.

Message perso : Désolé pour le mec qui est arrivé 5 minutes après, en quittant son boulot en avance pour acquérir le précieux. La vendeuse a bien stipulé "1er arrivé, 1er servi". Jamais vu un regard aussi haineux (du potentiel client) braqué sur moi !

Tenez nous au courant de l'évolution


----------



## kertruc (7 Août 2008)

Bon, ben le mien retourne chez Apple... 

J'espère qu'ils ne vont pas mettre 3 mois avant de m'en envoyer un autre...

Ça me saoule ! Déjà que j'ai eu 4 pannes sur mon iMac, maintenant c'est mon iPhone... si ça continue, je vais changer de crèmerie...


----------



## Parkexcite (7 Août 2008)

Bon je les ai appelé et visiblement la personne que j'ai eu au bout du fil était bien au courant du problême, il m'a fait réinitialiser les parametres réseaux de l'Iphone et le redémarrage avec home+switch et ça n'a rien donné. Il m'a dit que toutes les équipes technique étaient sur le problème de l'Iphone. Il m'a dit que quand la sim sera activée je devrai les rapeller et ils feront un geste commercial.... Comme d'habitude quoi. Mais je pense vraiment que là, la seule chose que l'on peut faire c'est attendre que ça se rétablisse. Il m'a dit que changer la carte SIM ne changera rien car c'est le serveur d'activation des cartes qui est saturé.


----------



## kertruc (7 Août 2008)

Je viens de recevoir l'avis de réparation. Et en bas, un message pas sympa du tout.

Du genre, "vous êtes tous des voyous, on vous a à l'oeil".

Le message :

*AVERTISSEMENT* : Apple s'est aperçu que certains des programmes non autorisés de déblocage disponibles sur Internet peuvent causer des dommages irréparables au logiciel de l'iPhone. Au cours du service de maintenance, Apple mettra à jour le logiciel de votre iPhone à la version la plus récente. *SI VOUS AVEZ MODIFIE LE LOGICIEL DE VOTRE IPHONE, IL RISQUE DE PRESENTER UNE PANNE IRREPARABLE LORS DE LA MISE A JOUR DU LOGICIEL PAR APPLE*. L'apport de modifications non autorisées sur le logiciel de votre iPhone constitue une violation du contrat de licence de logiciel de l'Apple iPhone, et l'impossibilité d'utiliser votre iPhone résultant de modifications logicielles non autorisées n'est pas couverte par la garantie de votre iPhone.


----------



## Parkexcite (7 Août 2008)

Si tu l'a pas jailbreak ou desimlocker toi même t'a rien à craindre.


----------



## Apple72Xav (7 Août 2008)

c'est peut-être parce que sa capte pas chez vous en tout cas moi quand sa me le fait c'est à cause de sa


----------



## Vincegibson (7 Août 2008)

J'estime que c'est un minimum normal qu'ils prennent leurs gardes par rapport aux iPhones hackés...


----------



## Apple72Xav (7 Août 2008)

s'il est jailbreaker le réseau est inutilisable. Un pote à moi en a fait l'expérience


----------



## kertruc (7 Août 2008)

Je sais, en plus, vu qu'il n'a jamais marché, j'ai même pas eu le temps d'avoir envie de le débloquer.

Mais c'est le principe qui me gêne... 

Si c'est dans les clauses du contrat, y a pas besoin de le rappeler. C'est juste pour te foutre la trouille...

Je vais faire une métaphore bidon, mais c'est un peu comme si un policier m'interpellait pour me dire qu'il est interdit de griller les feux rouges... juste comme ça, pour m'avertir...

Cette façon d'être suspicieux avec tous les clients c'est pas sympa... ça me rappelle le temps de ma jeunesse où je me faisais suivre par les vigiles avant même d'avoir volé un truc 

@Apple72Xav : j'ai du réseau parce que si je mets la SIM de mon iPhone dans un autre téléphone, j'ai toutes les barres...
C'est bien mon iPhone qui est en panne... il doit avoir un pb d'antenne ou un truc dans le genre...
Faut bien qu'il y en ait à qui ça arrive... croisez les doigts


----------



## Parkexcite (7 Août 2008)

Moi je te rassure j'ai toujours réseau indisponible avec ma SIM  Que je la teste dans mon nouvel Iphone ou dans mon ancien qui fonctionne nickel


----------



## kertruc (7 Août 2008)

Parkexcite a dit:


> Moi je te rassure j'ai toujours réseau indisponible avec ma SIM  Que je la teste dans mon nouvel Iphone ou dans mon ancien qui fonctionne nickel



Veinard...


----------



## Auréli1 (7 Août 2008)

Bon, départ pour l'agence Orange du centre ville de Caen, je suis décidé à dire des gros mots avec ma bouche.
"Bonjour, pourriez-vous faire en sorte que mon téléphone téléphone ?"
Je vous tiens au courant.

Aurélien


----------



## kamebam (7 Août 2008)

Auréli1 a dit:


> Bon, départ pour l'agence Orange du centre ville de Caen, je suis décidé à dire des gros mots avec ma bouche.
> "Bonjour, pourriez-vous faire en sorte que mon téléphone téléphone ?"
> Je vous tiens au courant.
> 
> Aurélien


 
Pareil, je crois que ca va dégénerer grave dans la boutique


----------



## fred1322 (7 Août 2008)

kertruc a dit:


> Veinard...


 

Pas sur! Tu risques de recevoir ton nouvel iPhone avant qu'Orange ait réparé la panne.


----------



## Yall (7 Août 2008)

Je suis dans ce cas aussi :'( J'ai mon joli i(Phone?) depuis samedi, et toujours "Réseau indisp."

Certains on jailbreaké le leur pour ne plus avoir "Orange F", moi je m'en fous, je l'ai jamais eu. 

Bon j'attends encore 5 minutes et je le rallume pour la 923 fois en 3 jours.


----------



## kertruc (7 Août 2008)

fred1322 a dit:


> Pas sur! Tu risques de recevoir ton nouvel iPhone avant qu'Orange ait réparé la panne.



On tient les paris...


----------



## katzdesign (7 Août 2008)

Hello à tous !
Samedi dernier j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un iphone 16Go blanc.
Le dimanche qui suit mon achat j'appelle le service technique pour comprendre pourquoi le réseau été indisponible ? On me dit que c'est "Normal" il y a des problemes de serveur et qu'il faut attendre lundi.
Lundi toute la journée, j'allume et j'éteins mon téléphone et toujours rien.
Le mardi je passe en agence, un gars sympas me reçois je reste 45 min avec lui et l'assistance au bout du fil qui a rien pu faire ! même pas l'activation manuelle ! On me dis qu'il faut que j'attende encore maxi 48 h (ce qui est deja fait) et que tout devrait etre bon.
Aujourd'hui toujours pas de réseau, et je jure que le service commercial va en prendre pour son grade quand mon téléphone va marcher.

Bonne attente à tous :rateau:


----------



## Vincegibson (7 Août 2008)

Mes 48h d'attente sont dépassées. Orange va voir une belle opposition sur leur premier prélèvement...


----------



## shmoozi (7 Août 2008)

ça y est !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ça fait plus de 48 heures que j'ai activé mon iphone !!!! ...... et ça marche toujours pas...
aujourd'hui j'ai appelé 3 fois le service client il m'ont dit que la panne serait réparée à 18h, et ensuite il m'a assuré que le réseau sera revenu la semaine prochaine.
Il est vraiment efficace le service client !


----------



## Parkexcite (7 Août 2008)

On se demande qui est le plus efficace des deux le service client ou le service technique franchement c'est dur de leur décerné la palme aussi médiocre sont-ils.


----------



## Carpe (7 Août 2008)

Bonsoir a tous ,

je suis dans le même galère que vous 

Achat iphone 3G 16 Go blanc le 26 Juillet 

Portabilité de N° prévue le 2 Aout ( bien reçu le texto d'Orange pour confirmation).

Virgin mobile a coupé la ligne le 02 Août

Et depuis ce temps , réseau non disponible .....

Même bla bla que vous pour le service client ........

Allez , plus on est de fou , plus on rit :love:

Carpe


----------



## hotblood (7 Août 2008)

Euh si je répète que le mien fonctionne toujours aussi bien (grâce à la méthode de manouche) j'énerve tout le monde ou pas?? Okay, je sors;.....:rose:


----------



## panda94 (7 Août 2008)

Je vois que je ne suis pas le seul à me prendre la tête avec mon iPhone qui ne fonctionne pas.
Même histoire que pour la plupart d'entre vous...
... activation via iTunes hier vers 11h du matin, coup de fil au SAV Orange Business hier après midi, le blabla "attendre 6 heures".
Ce matin, toujours pas de réseau, nouveau coup de fil, on me passe l'expert iPhone, résultat : changer la carte SIM.
Je déboule chez Orange, on me donne une nouvelle carte activée par le SAV Orange Business, (tjrs attendre au moins 6 heures) and guess what : ça ne change rien (il est 22h30, tjrs pas de téléphone).
Heureusement, le wifi fonctionne bien lui, c'est déjà ça. De la même manière, une fois la carte SIm de mon autre téléphone Orange à carte (Nokia) insérée dans l'iPhone, ça marche... mais pas l'inverse (carte SIM de l'iPhone dans le Nokia, on n'a rien de rien).

Le fait de savoir que beaucoup de personnes soient confrontées au même problème me réconforte un peu...


----------



## fred1322 (7 Août 2008)

panda94 a dit:


> Je vois que je ne suis pas le seul à me prendre la tête avec mon iPhone qui ne fonctionne pas.
> Même histoire que pour la plupart d'entre vous...
> ... activation via iTunes hier vers 11h du matin, coup de fil au SAV Orange Business hier après midi, le blabla "attendre 6 heures".
> Ce matin, toujours pas de réseau, nouveau coup de fil, on me passe l'expert iPhone, résultat : changer la carte SIM.
> Je déboule chez Orange, on me donne une nouvelle carte activée par le SAV Orange Business, (tjrs attendre au moins 6 heures) and guess what : ça ne change rien (il est 22h30, tjrs pas de téléphone).



Ce qui est hallucinant c'est qu'Orange continue à remplacer des cartes SIM alors qu'ils ne sont pas capable de les activer. Cela ne doit pas arranger leurs affaires non plus.

Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que cela va bientôt faire 1 semaine que la panne dure et cela ne filtre pas dans les médias.


----------



## Carpe (8 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

A ce matin , toujours pas de réseau ....

je me tâte a appeler le service client pour résilier le contrat ...


----------



## kamebam (8 Août 2008)

Carpe a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> A ce matin , toujours pas de réseau ....
> 
> je me tâte a appeler le service client pour résilier le contrat ...


 


On peut resilier le contrat et garder le phone ?


----------



## Carpe (8 Août 2008)

pense pas , mais je vais pas attendre 3 semaines pour pouvoir appeler

donc moi je ramène leur iphone , et il se débrouille


----------



## nicolilas (8 Août 2008)

Peut-on résilier son contrat pour non respect du fournisseur de fournir du Réseau ?


----------



## fred1322 (8 Août 2008)

nicolilas a dit:


> Peut-on résilier son contrat pour non respect du fournisseur de fournir du Réseau ?



Oui quand même et heureusement!

Par contre après la question est peut-on réussir à garder l'iPhone?


----------



## nicolilas (8 Août 2008)

Je ne vois pas pourquoi on devrait rendre le téléphone étant donné que c'est l'abonnement que l'on résilie ?


----------



## Parkexcite (8 Août 2008)

bah parce que le téléphone tu l'as eu a 199&#8364; grace au forfait que tu as prit avec sinon tu aurais du le payer 509&#8364;.

Edit : Perso j'ai toujours réseau indisponible


----------



## shadows92 (8 Août 2008)

nicolilas a dit:


> Je ne vois pas pourquoi on devrait rendre le téléphone étant donné que c'est l'abonnement que l'on résilie ?



parceque l'abonnement est lié au téléphone ....et vice versa

++


----------



## kamebam (8 Août 2008)

Et si on leur raconte que le tel est cassé ?


----------



## Parkexcite (8 Août 2008)

De toute façon personnelement si le 12/08/08 ma ligne n'est aps activé (date à laquelle bouygues coupe ma ligne) je résilie mon contrat chez orange car non respect de celui-ci je vais à ma banque couper les prélèvements et l'Iphone je le garde pour allé chez SFR en Illymitics


----------



## fred1322 (8 Août 2008)

nicolilas a dit:


> Je ne vois pas pourquoi on devrait rendre le téléphone étant donné que c'est l'abonnement que l'on résilie ?




Tu n'es pas dans le cadre d'une résiliation normale, tu es dans le cadre d'un litige avec l'opérateur. Il y a des chances qu'Orange te laissera partir sans problème si tu leur rends l'iPhone mais ils risquent de ne pas se laisser faire si tu souhaites le conserver et encore mieux le desimlocker.
Si Orange a signé une exclu sur l'iPhone c'est pas pour laisser partir de nouveau clients à la concurrence, un iPhone subventionné subventionné sous le bras, avec leur bénédiction.


----------



## Parkexcite (8 Août 2008)

Remarque au tribunal je sais pas ce que ça peut donner un truc comme ça, car la Orange est complétement fautif car ils font payer un service qu'ils sont incapable d'honorer. Nous on signe un contrat avec eux comme quoi on a ouvert une ligne le "temps" avec "temps" de communication par mois etc etc, si il le respect pas ce contrat y'a rupture c'est tout. Ne vous inquiétez pas que si c'est en sens inverse que par exemple vous ne pouvez pas payer un mois il coupe la ligne et vous demande les sous en faisant appel à une société spécialisée. 

Donc moi je dis pas de pitié avec ces incapables d'orange qui ne ferait pas la différence entre une poule et un éléphant et de ne pas se laisser fair. 

Si ils arrivent aps à ouvrir une malheureuse ligne de téléphone ne vous inquiétez pas que des gens plus compétent comme SFR ou Bouygues eux en sont capableet je vous rapelle que l'exclusivité Iphone/Orange est en France quelque chose de complétement illégal mais que pour une histoire de gros sous ça se laisse faire....


----------



## zerozerosix (8 Août 2008)

Les ptits gars c'est maintenant qu'il faut lire les conditions générales de vente que vous avez signé et qui correspondent au contrat qui vous lie avec Orange. Rubrique interruption de service et/ou résiliation.
Mais avant ça expliquez poliment que vous réfléchissez à annuler la vente. Ça les motivera peut-être.


----------



## KaMouChe (8 Août 2008)

Lors d'une résiliation anticipée, le client csetve toujours le mobile car le problème est relatif a l'abonnement. 
J'avais resilie 2 jours après une ouverture suite a est hausse tarifaire.

Sinon, toujours pas de réseau mais un geste co sympa 1er mois offert et 6h de comm. des le rétablissement de la ligne.

Suffit de pousser une gueulante quand 4 autres clients sous en cours de souscription pour un iPhone.


----------



## Vincegibson (8 Août 2008)

T'as de la chance, ils m'ont offert que 10 minutes pour l'instant, mais je dois les rappeler dès que je recois la première facture. De toute manière, je ne compte vraiment pas payer le premier mois.

Les personnes qui ont appelé le service client aujourd'hui, vous avez eu des news, ou ça en est toujours au même point?

J'en ai maaaaaaaaaaarre :hein: :hein:


----------



## fred1322 (8 Août 2008)

KaMouChe a dit:


> Sinon, toujours pas de réseau mais un geste co sympa 1er mois offert et 6h de comm. des le rétablissement de la ligne.
> 
> Suffit de pousser une gueulante quand 4 autres clients sous en cours de souscription pour un iPhone.



Je m'en fous d'un mois gratuit ou de 6h de com... tant que la ligne ne fonctionne pas ça sert à rien.


----------



## Carpe (8 Août 2008)

j'appelle le service client ds 20 min,

je vous tiens informé


----------



## Virpeen (8 Août 2008)

Même cas depuis hier soir, alors qu'il fonctionnait très bien depuis vendredi 1er août, jour où je l'ai reçu ! "Réseau indisponible"... Je viens de raccrocher avec le Service Client où ils m'ont dit qu'il y avait des soucis de réseau depuis 2 jours et qu'ils comptaient sur un rétablissement de celui-ci pour demain (mais avec de réserves, car apparemment, ils ont un peu de mal côté réseau)...

En tout cas, c'est nul d'avoir un iPhone qui ne fait pas phone !


----------



## Carpe (8 Août 2008)

Virpeen a dit:


> Même cas depuis hier soir, alors qu'il fonctionnait très bien depuis vendredi 1er août, jour où je l'ai reçu ! "Réseau indisponible"... Je viens de raccrocher avec le Service Client où ils m'ont dit qu'il y avait des soucis de réseau depuis 2 jours et qu'ils comptaient sur un rétablissement de celui-ci pour demain (mais avec de réserves, car apparemment, ils ont un peu de mal côté réseau)...
> 
> En tout cas, c'est nul d'avoir un iPhone qui ne fait pas phone !



Le service client ment !!!!! cela fait pas 2 jours , mais au mini 6 jours .... voir 7


----------



## KaMouChe (8 Août 2008)

Ce qui m'inquiète, c'est que mon délai avant portabilité arrive à echeance.

Rends toi en boutique, ils m'ont l'air plus "compétent" pour faire des gestes co.

Prenons notre mal en patience encore...

Erratum : Lire "conserve" à la place de "csetve". Je débute avec le clavier de l'iphone et plus c'est le matin !


----------



## katzdesign (8 Août 2008)

Salut a tous!
Je suis passé à mon agence orange. J'ai taper la discute avec une des vendeuses qui a eu le service technique hier et qui lui a dit que le soucis pouvais durer jusqu'au 14 aout.

Alors moi je veux pas résilier et je serais patient, mais je vais en foutre plein la gueule au service commerciale.

Bonne attente à tous !


----------



## Virpeen (8 Août 2008)

Carpe a dit:


> Le service client ment !!!!! cela fait pas 2 jours , mais au mini 6 jours .... voir 7



Je sais juste qu'avant hier soir, tout fonctionnait à merveille (mis à part le fait que je n'avais pas de messagerie vocale et que ça avait l'air d'être le cirque pour l'activer !)... Mon amie qui a reçu le sien mercredi n'a rien depuis (enfin, "réseau indisponible" n'est pas rien ! )

J'attends demain et j'aviserai...


----------



## kamebam (8 Août 2008)

katzdesign a dit:


> Salut a tous!
> Je suis passé à mon agence orange. J'ai taper la discute avec une des vendeuses qui a eu le service technique hier et qui lui a dit que le soucis pouvais durer jusqu'au 14 aout.
> 
> Alors moi je veux pas résilier et je serais patient, mais je vais en foutre plein la gueule au service commerciale.
> ...


 
j'espere que tu deconnes ! Parce que sinon je me barre du taf direction boutique orange at là ça va chier grave pour le vendeur. Je l'ai acheté mardi dernier et je suis sûr qu'il était au courant de la panne cet en****


----------



## Vincegibson (8 Août 2008)

Pareil, je l'ai eu ce mardi, il était donc déjà au courant de la panne, y foutent vraiment les boules...


----------



## katzdesign (8 Août 2008)

kamebam a dit:


> j'espere que tu deconnes ! Parce que sinon je me barre du taf direction boutique orange at là ça va chier grave pour le vendeur. Je l'ai acheté mardi dernier et je suis sûr qu'il était au courant de la panne cet en****



J'aimerais bien que ce ne soit pas vrai ! mais je teconfirme ce que j'ai dit ! ca peut encore durer jusqu'au 14


----------



## Virpeen (8 Août 2008)

Jusqu'au 14 août ? Ils vont avoir un paquet de réclamations sur le dos, chez Orange ! Et la même proportion de gestes commerciaux à faire aussi ! :rateau:


----------



## Clems31 (8 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Je viens grossir le flot de nouveaux clients Orange qui ont opté pour l'iPhone.

Voici mon histoire, semblable à celle des autres : mercredi, mon avion se pose après 1 mois de repos à l'étranger. Après avoir déposé mes valises, je me précipite à la boutique Orange la plus proche pour acquérir le "fameux" (n'ayant pu le faire car je n'étais déjà plus en France le 17 juillet...). De retour à la maison, j'attends les 4 à 6 heures annoncées par mon vendeur avant d'avoir l'activation. Bien sûr, toujours "réseau indisponible"...

Je vous tiens au courant si j'ai du nouveau de la part du Service Client. Je n'arrive pas à les joindre depuis ce matin car le Service semble surchargé.

A bientot,

Clems31


----------



## Parkexcite (8 Août 2008)

Bon bah déjà le premier mois doit être offert c'est le minimum qu'ils peuvent faire.


----------



## Virpeen (8 Août 2008)

On va finir par former un club ! :rateau:


----------



## katzdesign (8 Août 2008)

Moi je serais pour en parler a une chaine de tele pour qu'il fasse une petite chronique dessus lol! On va voir apres si Orange va pas se chier dessus !


----------



## Carpe (8 Août 2008)

Bon me voila de retour (retour su service client par téléphone)

Donc pas possible de résilier , il y a une clause sur le contrat qui indique que Orange a 1 mois APRÈS le signalement du problème pour rectifier le tir ....  dixit service client

Il commence a se préparer juridiquement sur ce type de résiliation.

Concernant la panne, c'est flou, peut être demain .... mais j'ai aussi entendu la date du 14/08.

Donc voila , je pense que nous sommes un peu dans le "merde".

Concernant le geste commercial, j'ai rien voulu entendre étant donné que je veux résilier.

Carpe


----------



## kamebam (8 Août 2008)

c'est clair, on en entend pas parler par contre la pub continue


----------



## Parkexcite (8 Août 2008)

j'ai pas le contrat sous les yeux la mais je le lirai tout à l'heure pour voir si c'est pas des conneries ce qu'ils racontent.


----------



## Vincegibson (8 Août 2008)

De toute manière, j'ai l'impression que le service client est complètement à l'ouest chez Orange, et qu'ils n'ont absolument aucunes informations sur cette panne de la part des techniciens.


----------



## Parkexcite (8 Août 2008)

Si techniciens il y a?


----------



## Carpe (8 Août 2008)

Effectivement , c'est étrange , on en parle pas vraiment sur les autres fofos , sauf celui ci ...

et a la TV, n'en parlons même pas ......



Qq un a essayé t'appeler Apple ?


----------



## fred1322 (8 Août 2008)

Carpe a dit:


> e)
> 
> Donc pas possible de résilier , il y a une clause sur le contrat qui indique que Orange a 1 mois APRÈS le signalement du problème pour rectifier le tir ....  dixit service client
> 
> ...



C'est pas parce que c'est dans le contrat que c'est inattaquable.

De toute manière c'est sur qu'ils ne vont pas aller dire 'mais oui monsieur, nous sommes des buses, vous pouvez résilier dès aujourd'hui'


----------



## Carpe (8 Août 2008)

ca chauffe ici (sur le fofo d'orange) ^^ et les nouvelles sont pas bonnes


http://forum.orange.fr/liremessages.php?idsection=1924&thread=39952


----------



## kamebam (8 Août 2008)

ouais, on doit pas etre les seuls a qui ça arrive vu qu'en une semaine ils ont du en vendre des centaines voir milliers mais bizarrement on trouve peu d'info et peu de gens en parlent sur les forums


----------



## katzdesign (8 Août 2008)

Carpe a dit:


> Donc pas possible de résilier , il y a une clause sur le contrat qui indique que Orange a 1 mois APRÈS le signalement du problème pour rectifier le tir ....  dixit service client


  alors j'ai le contrat sous les yeux et voilà ce qui y a dedans :
En cas d'echec de la mise en service de la ligne, le client beneficie d'un delais de 7 jours ouvrés à compter de la date d'enregistrement de la souscription du présent contrat Orange France pour prévenir son service clients et demander la résiliation de son offre.Orange France dispose alors d'un delais de 1 mois à compter du signalement du client pour résoudre le problème signalé.Si le client accepte un delais supplementaire, il conserve sa faculté de resilier le present contrat dans l'hypothese ou ce nouveau delai ne peu etre respecte, dans les condition précisées a l'art 14.1.


----------



## Carpe (8 Août 2008)

Faudrait que ça passe au 13h00 ou 20h00 ^^


----------



## kamebam (8 Août 2008)

Carpe a dit:


> Faudrait que ça passe au 13h00 ou 20h00 ^^


 

ca va pas tarder car je vais foutre un bon coup de boule à mon vendeur orange et lui foutre l'iphone et le contrat dans le cul et ca m'étonnerait qu'ils en parlent pas un peu


----------



## katzdesign (8 Août 2008)

Bon je viens de faire un mail a TF1 pour leur demandé de parler du problème et je vous invite a faire la même chose que moi : telespec@tf1.fr et comme sujet de mail j'ai mis : Une idée pour le JT concernant Iphone 3G
Voilà je pense que si on est beaucoups ca peut passé ^^.


----------



## Auréli1 (8 Août 2008)

Ca marche !!! Après trois jours de galère, mais je ne suis qu'en simple 2G, mais c'est déjà ça.

Aurélien


----------



## Vincegibson (8 Août 2008)

Chanceux :hein:

COntent pour toi


----------



## Clems31 (8 Août 2008)

Voilà, je viens de faire un email à TF1 et France 2.
En espérant avoir un retour prochainement...


----------



## katzdesign (8 Août 2008)

Auréli1 a dit:


> Ca marche !!! Après trois jours de galère, mais je ne suis qu'en simple 2G, mais c'est déjà ça.
> 
> Aurélien


  La chance ^^ ! profites en a fond et pense a nous lol


----------



## panda94 (8 Août 2008)

Je viens de rappeler le SAV Business d'Orange.
Problèmes avec le réseau 3G qui devraient être résolus d'ici... *demain* !
Permettez moi de douter, ils me disent cela tous les jours depuis 3 jours.


----------



## Virpeen (8 Août 2008)

Mais si je ne trompe pas, cela n'est pas valable dans toutes les régions ! Je suis dans le Jura (bon, d'accord, mais c'est pas parce que j'habite au fin fond de la France que je ne capte pas ! ), mais des amis à Lyon ou Besançon n'ont aucun souci avec leur iPhone... Etrange ou normal ?


----------



## Vincegibson (8 Août 2008)

Virpeen a dit:


> Mais si je ne trompe pas, cela n'est pas valable dans toutes les régions ! Je suis dans le Jura (bon, d'accord, mais c'est pas parce que j'habite au fin fond de la France que je ne capte pas ! ), mais des amis à Lyon ou Besançon n'ont aucun souci avec leur iPhone... Etrange ou normal ?


 

Je suis vers Lyon, et j'ai des soucis quand même 

Pff j'ai essayé de mettre une autre carte SIM dans mon iPhone, ça a marché niquel, j'ai été blasé de remettre l'autre :hein:


----------



## Clems31 (8 Août 2008)

Je suis sur Toulouse et le problème est réglé depuis 16h30 : Orange F s'affiche à la place de "réseau indisponible" !!

Je découvre donc que l'iPhone peut aussi servir à téléphoner....


----------



## Vincegibson (8 Août 2008)

Si en rentrant du taf, le mien ne marche pas, je crois que je me pends...ou que je le jète


----------



## panda94 (8 Août 2008)

Clems31 a dit:


> *Je suis sur Toulouse et le problème est réglé depuis 16h30 : Orange F s'affiche à la place de "réseau indisponible" !!
> *
> Je découvre donc que l'iPhone peut aussi servir à téléphoner....



Je ne pense pas que ce soit un problème de localisation. Le mien ne fonctionne toujours pas...


----------



## Vincegibson (8 Août 2008)

Bon, il marche pas, j'ai appelé Orange, ils m'ont dis que le problème était résolu et qu'ils passaient tout les dossiers au fur et à mesure, ça devrait être bon dans la soirée...espérons...


----------



## sith (8 Août 2008)

bonsoir pour info j'ai acheté mon iphone mardi soir et la ligne vient d'être activée


----------



## panda94 (8 Août 2008)

sith a dit:


> bonsoir pour info j'ai acheté mon iphone mardi soir et la ligne vient d'être activée



Reste à croiser les doigts...


----------



## fred1322 (8 Août 2008)

Bon, pour moi cela vient d'être résolu, j'ai enfin le réseau!

Bon courage pour tous ceux qui son encore en attente.


----------



## zedede (8 Août 2008)

bon pour la énième fois de la semaine je suis passée chez Orange/France Telecom
et pour une fois je suis tombée sur une personne sincère qui m'a dit qu'il *n'avait pas de date précise *à me donner... donc encore une fois il va falloir attendre...

il m'a aussi affirmé que sont supérieur certifiait qu'il y aurai des *dédommagement* pour ceux qui ont acheter un iphone et eu une nouvelle carte sim pendant ce problème...

car bon payer un mois de forfait pour rien ca   

le mieux serait que tout le monde récupère sa ligne ce soir^^


edit: moi ca ne marche toujours pas!! (je suis de Rennes)


----------



## Carpe (8 Août 2008)

fonctionne toujours pas chez moi (Pas de Calais)


----------



## Vincegibson (8 Août 2008)

Toujours rien dans le Rhône


----------



## katzdesign (8 Août 2008)

moi toujours pas (bouches du rhones) aix en pce


----------



## nicolilas (8 Août 2008)

TOUJOURS RIEN EN CHARENTES


----------



## TiiG (8 Août 2008)

passage au Mobistore car je devais changer de carte SIM pour espérer avoir le réseau, selon le service technique .. 

Bilan : *Refusé*, pas moyen d'en avoir une nouvelle, il faut attendre et encore attendre sans date de prévue :mouais:

Le commercial m'a montré une pile de fiches de personnes ayant achetées le 3G et qui sont aussi dans l'attente  

Orange doit faire un geste commercial, et ne pas facturer les journées d'indispo (Super geste au passage, pas de mois gratos, nada ...). Bravo, la fidélisation des clients ça va le faire 

Conclusion : RIEN DANS LE LIMOUSIN


----------



## suzuki (8 Août 2008)

Comme beaucoup d'entre vous je suis en rade avec mon AiePhone deouis que je l'ai acheté (début de semaine). Comme tout le monde j'ai appelé cinquante douze fois Orange, comme tout le monde j'ai eu cinquante douze fois envie de leur lancer la brique qu'est devenu mon AiePhone à la gueu... mais visiblement pas comme tout le monde, j'ai eu la surprise, cet après midi,  en allumant pour la cinquante douzième fois mon AiePhone, de voir apparaitre un Orange 3G à la place de ce modit "Réseau Indisponible". (pour info le miracle a eu lieu dans mon bureau à Gentilly (94). Bon courage à tous...


----------



## kamebam (8 Août 2008)

yeeees !
juste changement de carte sim au mobistore et c est bon aparemmennt depuis 18H selon la vendeuse (top canon)
j espere que ca marchera pour vous


----------



## katzdesign (8 Août 2008)

Toujours rien ! Me reste le wifi !  Snif


----------



## Vincegibson (9 Août 2008)

Ca marche enfin chez moi

Bonne attente à tous!


----------



## Carpe (9 Août 2008)

fonctionne toujours pas .......


----------



## Vincegibson (9 Août 2008)

Dans ce cas, appelle le service client Orange. Quand j'ai appelé hier, le conseiller m'a dit que si la ligne n'était pas activé aujourd'hui, ce matin, il fallait les appeler, pour qu'ils activent les lignes en manuel.

DOnc mon conseil, appelle, et insiste pour qu'on active tout de suite ta ligne


----------



## Yall (9 Août 2008)

J'attends depuis une semaine et toujours rien. Je vais essayer d'appeler pour une activation manuelle comme le suggère Vince.
Inare ipsum dei activus manus. Ça veut pas dire grand chose mais ça se prête plutôt bien à la situation : )


----------



## panda94 (9 Août 2008)

Toujours rien ici non plus... 
déjà 72 heures d'attente.


----------



## Carpe (9 Août 2008)

je viens t'appeler le service client 

Pour résumer , faut attendre ..............


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2008)

Pour moi, c'est revenu hier soir... 
Enfin un iPhone complet !
Mais je ne voudrais pas narguer ceux qui sont encore dans la panade... :rose:


----------



## Ordha (9 Août 2008)

Virpeen a dit:


> Mais je ne voudrais pas narguer ceux qui sont encore dans la panade... :rose:



Trop tard 
Toujours rien de mon côté...


----------



## Vincegibson (9 Août 2008)

Y se passe un truc bizarre. QUand le 3G est désactivé, je capte à fond le réseau, mais dès que j'active le 3G, il me reste qu'une petite barre...vous savez si c'est normal?


----------



## Carpe (9 Août 2008)

vous allez ou pour désactiver le 3G ?

merci

Ps : Marche toujours pas


----------



## Parkexcite (9 Août 2008)

Allé Orange à gagné ils ont dépassé la limite de ma patience autorisé donc aujourd'hui je vais allé dans leur agence et je vais résilier leur contrat de merde car non respect de celui-ci et je vais me casser chez SFR tout en gardant mon Iphone et ils ont pas interet a le réclamer le téléphone parce que je crois que le mec se le prend dans la gueule le truc, je suis grave remonté après ces incapables qui sont aussi réactifs qu'une huitre cuite et qui par dessus le marché prennent les gens pour des cons. 

Je vais aussi envoyer une bonne lettre bien salé à Apple comme quoi leur exclusivité avec Orange et une belle arnaque tant cette opérateur est rempli d'incapable.

Bon courage à ceux qui attendent encore moi ce soir je serais sur SFR


----------



## Vincegibson (9 Août 2008)

Réglages > Général > Réseau


----------



## Carpe (9 Août 2008)

Vince :

En fait faut sélectionner soit Orange ou Orange 3G ?

Mci


----------



## Vincegibson (9 Août 2008)

En fait, tu seras en Orange F Edge, et dès que tu actives le 3G dans les réglages, tu auras Orange F 3G.


----------



## Carpe (9 Août 2008)

Merci


----------



## gagletor (9 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

De mon coté, j'ai reçu le Iphone aujourd'hui. Toujours pas de réseau disponible. par contre en mettant mon ancienne carte sim (compatible 3G), j'ai le réseau, et tout fonctionne correctement...

Est ce un pb de carte sim? D'activation de la carte? En tout cas sur mon ancien telephone, ma nouvelle carte sim de fonctionne pas.


----------



## zedede (9 Août 2008)

oui moi c'est pareil, je crois qu'il faut attendre qu'Orange active notre carte Sim...
je ne suis pas sure, mais je pense que c'est ca le soucis...

moi ca fait 1 semaine aujourdhui et toujours rien...


----------



## Carpe (9 Août 2008)

16h14 : fonctionne toujours pas ........


----------



## katzdesign (9 Août 2008)

Et voilà ça fait 1semaine et toujours pas de ligne. Je vais les fumer chez Orange!


----------



## KaMouChe (9 Août 2008)

Toujours pas de réseau par ici (Angers)


----------



## gege13 (9 Août 2008)

moi aussi je n'arrivais pas à avoir le reseau  orange ,ligne souscripte le 5/08 ,aprés 3 appels chez orange ou on me dit poliment de patienter,j'ai tenté de mettre ma carte sim dans mon ancien portable ,que j'ai eclairé et qui m'a dit : pas de carte sim ; je l'ai resorti et remis dans l'iphone et là , miracle quand j'ai eclairé aussitot j'ai eu le reseau .
çà  fonctionne
bonne chance à tous


----------



## Carpe (9 Août 2008)

21h50 = fonctionne pas


----------



## panda94 (9 Août 2008)

Moi non plus.
On verra lundi...


----------



## Carpe (9 Août 2008)

Peut être demain ?


----------



## katzdesign (9 Août 2008)

22:13 et toujours rien! Bravo Orange ! (bande d'enf...)! J'ai vraiment les boules la !


----------



## Carpe (10 Août 2008)

8h41 --> toujours rien


----------



## katzdesign (10 Août 2008)

10:15 et toujours rien


----------



## zedede (10 Août 2008)

voila 9 jours et TOUJOURS RIEN


----------



## Carpe (10 Août 2008)

moi ça fait 15 jours .... et toujours rien


----------



## gagletor (10 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Moi ma nouvelle sim ne fonctionne toujours pas, par contre j'utilise mon ancienne sim et tout se passe toujours aussi bien qu'hier.


----------



## Carpe (10 Août 2008)

13h06, comme d'hab


----------



## Vincegibson (10 Août 2008)

Ca devient plus qu'abusé pour vous là


----------



## KaMouChe (10 Août 2008)

Ça fonctionne enfin a la maison. La 3G bug pas mal, mais l'EDGE fonctionne au poil !

Bon courage pour ceux qui patiente encore.


----------



## Carpe (10 Août 2008)

Vincegibson a dit:


> Ca devient plus qu'abusé pour vous là



Et oui , quand tu appelles le service client pour résilier , on te sort un gros baratin du contrat.

Quand tu demandes , ça va fonctionner quand ? = faut attendre ............

Donc bon, faut il prendre un avocat ?:mouais:


----------



## zedede (10 Août 2008)

ce qui m'énerve le plus c'est de payer dans 3 jours alors que je n'aurai eu Zéro possibilité d'appeler...    
et moi qui doit basculer vers un forfait 2h... et ba ya intérêt qu'ils me disent pas: trop tard!  car bon le 3970 dit bien qu'il faut appeler de son mobile: ah la bonne blague! 

vraiment la Orange ca déconne grave! faut pas déconner quoi! il pourrait au moins nous dire ce qu'il se passe vraiment... 

bref toujours rien pour moi :sick:


----------



## panda94 (10 Août 2008)

j'ai mis ma vieille carte SIM Mobicarte et j'ai le téléphone (sans accès internet) mais en attendant...
De toute façon , je ne me fais aucune illusion pour ma carte SIM 3G. Je verrai cela dans 2 ou 3 jours...


----------



## Ordha (10 Août 2008)

zedede a dit:


> vraiment la Orange ca déconne grave! faut pas déconner quoi! il pourrait au moins nous dire ce qu'il se passe vraiment...



Selon certains participants à d'autres forums et qui travaillent chez Orange, il s'agit d'un problème technique (trop de lignes à activer par rapport aux capacités des serveurs) mais les opérateurs du service client n'auront jamais ce discours vis-à-vis des clients...


----------



## Carpe (10 Août 2008)

j'ai signé le contrat 26/07 pour un forfait iphone  2h+2h

ma facture va arrivé quand ?


----------



## Carpe (10 Août 2008)

Ordha a dit:


> Selon certains participants à d'autres forums et qui travaillent chez Orange, il s'agit d'un problème technique (trop de lignes à activer par rapport aux capacités des serveurs) mais les opérateurs du service client n'auront jamais ce discours vis-à-vis des clients...



orange devrait communiquer et prendre les devants , on a un sérieux problème tech , on vous fait direct 2 mois gratos pour calmer les choses , donner nous un mail , on vous tiens informé de l'avancement.


----------



## katzdesign (10 Août 2008)

15h10 toujours mes couil... !A 3,12 par jours de retard il me doive déjà 1h30 de communication


----------



## Carpe (10 Août 2008)

16h14 , whalou


----------



## malaka (10 Août 2008)

Salut tout le monde 
bon comme vous moi aussi je suis VICTIME du réseau indisponible
par contre ce que je comprends pas c est qu en mettant une autre carte sim orange ca marche je capte du reseau et qu en mettant ma carte sim dans un autre telephone j ai du reseau 
Donc ce que je comprends c est que ma carte et mon iphone ensemble ben ca marche pas ????
que faire? 3970 ou 3975?


----------



## Carpe (10 Août 2008)

Malaka,

Tu dois avoir un autre problème , car quand je mets ma carte Sim Iphone dans un autre téléphone , il m'indique échec activation carte Sim


----------



## malaka (10 Août 2008)

arf as tu deja entendu parler de ce probleme???


----------



## BoyCooL (10 Août 2008)

Bonjour,
je vous explique ma situation :
J'étais chez sfr et je suis passé chez orange.
Fin juillet je vais chez France Télécom et je change d'opérateur en gardant le meme numéro. Maintenant j'ai donc un nouveau portable Samsung J700 et un nouveau forfait. Tout au long de la semaine je reçois des sms de sfr et orange pour me prévenir du transfert. Et le jeudi 07/08, sfr quitte bien mon abonnement, cependant mon nouveau portable affiche "Service limité". Je pense que la carte sim n'est pas activée comme pour tout le monde ici... Normalement de reçois mon crédit de chez orange demain... Si rien n'a changé, j'appelerai le service client ou j'irai en agence.
Questions : Que me conseillez vous de faire?
                 Ayant eu ma carte sim et mon telephone en agence, dois-je appeler moi-même un numéro pour activer la carte sim?

Merci pour votre aide : je veux téléphonnnerrrrrrrrrrrr :rateau:


----------



## Carpe (10 Août 2008)

Boycool, je suis dans le même cas ,

Passage de VirginMobile --> Orange 
Tel : Iphone 3G

Et ça fait 8 jours que j'attends l'activation de la carte sim.

Tu peux essayer t'appeler mais tu risques d'avoir la même réponse que nous : attendre ........


----------



## BoyCooL (10 Août 2008)

C'est ce que j'avais cru comprendre
N'empeche ça craint s'il faut attendre jusqu'au 14 août !!
Moi qui voulait voir la vie en orange...


----------



## katzdesign (10 Août 2008)

19h47 et evidement toujours rien !


----------



## rhill (10 Août 2008)

bien le bonjour chere communauté de lésé
je me joint a vous pour que nous puissions tous nous morfondre
mais kel connerie j ai fait de quitter sfr au bout de 8 ans de loyaux services je les ai kitté pour un conccurent ki promet un monde meilleur kan on voi la pub a la tele 
j etai avec un iphone v1 jaillebreack tout allai bien 
et maintenant apres une semaine d attent d un reseau ki ne vient toujours pas !!!!!!!
un service clientele au top : "orange vous dedomage pour ce desagrement en vous offrant *1O euros"*  malheusement le smilley ne tend pas le bon doigt
j ai repondu super c est trop cool mais moi je veu juste pouvoir telephonner 
alors a tous courage et le 14 aout n est ke dans quatre jourrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
pour conclure j ai toujours pas de reseau


----------



## katzdesign (10 Août 2008)

10  Mdr! Qui aurait le contrat sous les yeux pour me confirmer qu il doive dedomager a hauteur de 3,12 (je croîs) par jours? Merci


----------



## Carpe (10 Août 2008)

10 Euros !!!!

Moi a l'heure actuelle , je vais leur demander 2 mois gratos (plus celui qui est en cours)

20h34 --> toujours rien


----------



## nico69irl (10 Août 2008)

Cela fait 1 semaine que je n'ai toujours pas d'activation de carte SIM. C'est une HONTE!!!!! Aucune informations sur leur vieux site internet ni sur le message vocal d'attente Orange, vous savez quand la dame dit que "tout les agents sont occupé rappeler plus tard" puis sa raccroche. 
MERCI orange! 
Avec un Chiffre d'affaire dépassant les 25 M de Chiffre d'affaires je pense qu'une poignée de clients mécontent ne les fera pas boiter!! 
Bon courage à tous il faut rester zen.... 
Si vous connaissez des personnes dans les médias merci de faire circuler l'infos


----------



## rhill (10 Août 2008)

a la rigueur c est pas les dix euros qui me gene ou les 3 euros et 12 cents
mais je veux juste du reseau
j ai dit au conseiller telephonnique d imaginer une chose et vous avec
vous acheter une voiture vous la payer jusque la tout va bien
vous prennez les options le vendeur est heureux il fait sa vente pour faire bien il vous offre des tapis de sol houllalalalalalalala trop cool
on vous met la voiture sur le parking on vous donne les clefs
SUPER ENFIN LA VOITURE POUR LAQUELLE J AI TANT ECONOMISE
et la surprise vous tourner la clef et rien pas un bruit
 
et le vendeur :love:  vous repond ah excuser moi mais ya pa de moteur on va les recevoir dans la soiree     :love::love::love:
et vous client bonne poire ke vous etes repondez c est pas grave je vai attendre 
le conseiller ma donc offert 10 euros apres cette petite histoire alors a vous de jouer si vous vouler 10 euros mais toujours pas de reseau


----------



## Carpe (10 Août 2008)

Je comprends Rhill , je pense comme toi , mais bon , ca commence a me "gaver" cette affaire !!

Quand j'ai payé 200  avec la visa , la carte n'a pas mis , dsl pas de réseau ....


----------



## rhill (10 Août 2008)

c clair j aurai bien voulu les voir si tu prenai l iphone un forfait tu te dirigeait vers la sortie et tu leur repond je payerai kan j aurai ma sim active
FAUT ATTENDRE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prody (10 Août 2008)

Salut a tous,
Je suis tombé sur ce forum en cherchant sur google pourquoi mon iphone avait un réseau indisponible et je suis tombé éffaré sur le nombre de personne qui ont eu ce probleme. La vendeuse en imprimant le contrat m'avait parlé juste de petits ralentissement a deux reprises sur deux jours consécutifs et d'éteindre chaque 30 min mon portable mais rien aucune technique ne marche. Hier soir j'ai lu toute les pages de ce topic et je suis aller sur le site d'orange chercher le numero de l'assistance technique donc le 39 70 il me semble. Je me suis donc dit que j'allais appeller aujd vu que sur le site c'est indiqué que le service est opé 7j/7 24h/24 ce matin j'appelle et le comble une dame me répond en me disant de rapeller demain car c'est dimanche et qu'ils n'y connaissent rien. Bref voila je propose une pétition ou un grand coup de geule pour que justice soit faites et que l'on soit dédomagés!


----------



## Carpe (10 Août 2008)

Prody : imagine toi que j'ai acheté min iphone depuis le 26 Juillet et j'ai toujours reseau indisponible ....


----------



## prody (10 Août 2008)

j'imagine l'homme d'affaire qui pense juste prendre l'iphone rapidement et qui se retrouve sans réseau on peut penser qu'il va se retrouver rapidement sans travail aussi. Et apres ils osent montrer les atous de l'iphone en pub a la télé en montrant soit disant les spécificités de grands smartphoes... J'y crois pas


----------



## Titeuf78 (10 Août 2008)

Bonsoir à tous, 

Je suis de près le post, je tenais à vous informer des informations que dispose l'assistance technique Orange.

Concernant le problème des activations, cela provient des HLR ( définition ici :http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Home_Location_Register ) Orange. Ce qu'il s'est passé : trop d'activations en peu de temps sur du matériel qui commence à montrer ses limites. Du coup, il y a eu une forte de demande et les activations n'ont pas suivis. Une file d'attente s'est formée et se résorbe peu à peu.. 

Pour le délais , l'assistance technique n'a aucune date de rétablissement.. tout ce que les gens peuvent vous annoncez en délais est pure fantaisie. Aucune date pour l'instant.. Comme indiqué plus haut, ça se résorbe progressivement..

Malheureusement, face à l'insistance et l'agacement parfaitement compréhensible des clients au téléphone, nous sommes fort limité à l'assistance technique, puisque nous n'intervenons pas ( à notre niveau )  sur les réseaux mais juste sur les configurations, les SAV des téléphones. Ce problème se traite bien plus haut que chez nous et les retour officiels.. sont plus que flou pour l'instant..

Ce post ne cherche en rien à minimiser la situation plus que désastreuse que vous rencontrez. Je souhaite simplement vous éclairer sur la situation actuelle..


----------



## prody (10 Août 2008)

On comprend mais quand on se reserve l'exclusivité d'un téléphone et que l'on sait que ce portable sera en forte demande on sait prévoir les choses et surtout INFORMER c'est ca que je n'arrive pas toujours a digérer...


----------



## Carpe (10 Août 2008)

merci Titeuf78 de ces infos

Faut nous comprendre .......... le pire c'est qu'on nous expliques tout et n'importe quoi ...

comme indiqué plus haut , j'ai acheté le 3g le 26 Juillet , date activation de la sim le 02 Aout (portabilité de numéro), je recois un texto d'orange sur mon ancien téléphone (VirginMobile) m'indiquant activation le 02/08 entre 15h00 et 19h00

VirginMobile a coupé mon téléphone a 15h35, et depuis ce temps la , réseau indisponible.

j'ai appelé la hotline 2 fois par jours depuis ce fameux samedi, réponse différente , pas d'explication ...........

Je veux résilier mon contrat , on me sort des clauses du contrat ( ca par contre , pas de soucis ...)

On me propose 10 min en plus sur mon forfait ... tu crois que ca m'interresse ? je veux un RESEAU !!!! 

Concernant le geste commercial, je préfére attendre que tout fonctionne bien .......

Entre les coques des 3g qui se fissures (vous y pouvez rien) , le reseau indisponilble , le manque de communication chez Orange (c'était quand même pas compliqué d'nevoyer des mails pour tenir informé les clients), le geste commercial qui va être "craignos", bon ben voila , on pete un plomb

En tout cas merci pour ces infos , et n'hesite pas a nous tenir informé.

Carpe

Ps: et je mets aussi a la place de le Hotline ... vous devez vous faire massacré par nous


----------



## nico69irl (10 Août 2008)

Merci pour tes infos Titeuf78 mais c'est vrai qu'il y un gros manque d'information... et de transmission d'infos vis à vis des nouveau clients orange. 
En effet, cela m'étonnerai à ce jour que les vendeurs Orange disent à leur client "ne prenez pas d'abonnement nous avons des soucis pour la mise en route des lignes"

Pourquoi le site internet orange ne mentionne aucune infos la dessus, pourquoi peut on souscrire et acheter un abonnement sur la boutique internet Orange??? Alors que le service ne sera pas rendu...

Bref j'espère que les dédommagement seront conséquent!

Merci aux employés Orange pour les infos.


----------



## Carpe (10 Août 2008)

Nous sommes d'accord , ici on râle parce que on n'est pas informé puis seulement vient après le fait qu il y a un problème technique


----------



## Ordha (10 Août 2008)

nico69irl a dit:


> Pourquoi le site internet orange ne mentionne aucune infos la dessus, pourquoi peut on souscrire et acheter un abonnement sur la boutique internet Orange??? Alors que le service ne sera pas rendu...



C'est sans doute pour cela que l'iPhone est en rupture de stock depuis plusieurs jours: Orange essaye peut-être de limiter la casse et d'écouler les activations bloquées avant de prendre de nouveaux clients... Peut-être.


----------



## Titeuf78 (10 Août 2008)

Je tâcherais de vous tenir au courant tant que ce problème sera en fonction.

Ce qu'il s'est passé aussi pour bon nombres d'entre vous, lorsque vous nous avez contacté dans la semaine, nous effectuons avec vous ( au téléphone ) ce qu'on appelle un contrôle de cohérence qui s'il passe au niveau du HLR permet d'activé la ligne ( une sorte de mise à jour si vous voulez ).
Le soucis, et ce qui explique que chez certains l'appel à l'assistance tech à permis de résoudre le problème, est que si ce test ne passe pas, l'abonné se retrouve à nouveau en bout de liste.. et donc il repart de zéro ( imaginez bien une file d'attente au niveau du HLR) 

Actuellement, nous ne le faisons plus pour éviter de tourner en rond.. d'ou le seul mot d'ordre à notre niveau : la patience .. puisque nous ne disposons que de ce test. En temps normal, ça règle 95% des soucis sur la lignes de nos clients.. mais pas ici.. puisque saturation..


----------



## Carpe (10 Août 2008)

Titeuf78,

heu je commence a avoir peur :rateau:

Samedi on m'a demandé de donner mon N° de carte sim pour effectuer un contrôle ..

Cela veut dire que je suis reparti sous la pile ?

Donc il vaut mieux plus appeler la hotline de crainte de repartir sous la pile ?

Merci


----------



## Titeuf78 (10 Août 2008)

Vous allez croire que je poste ici pour vous inciter ( subtilement  ) à ne plus nous contacter et ainsi me la couler douce en semaine .. lol

Pas du tout.. n'hésitez pas à nous contacter. 

Maintenant, concernant le problème d'activation, si je peux vous économiser du temps et de l'énergie pour demander ou en est la situation, je vais poster ici le plus régulièrement possible.

Pour répondre à Carpe : " Cela veut dire que je suis reparti sous la pile ? " malheureusement ..


----------



## Carpe (10 Août 2008)

non !!!


----------



## Titeuf78 (10 Août 2008)

Carpe a dit:


> Titeuf78,
> 
> 
> Samedi on m'a demandé de donner mon N° de carte sim pour effectuer un contrôle ..
> ...




Tout dépend ce que le conseiller ou le tech entend par : " contrôle " , je peux aussi demander le numéro de SIM pour vérifier que c'est bien celle ci sur ton dossier.. Peut être rien d'alarmant..


----------



## Ordha (10 Août 2008)

Titeuf78 a dit:


> Pour répondre à Carpe : " Cela veut dire que je suis reparti sous la pile ? " malheureusement ..



Rien ne l'empêche de rappeler le SC à nouveau pour refaire le contrôle, non?


----------



## Titeuf78 (10 Août 2008)

Ordha a dit:


> Rien ne l'empêche de rappeler le SC à nouveau pour refaire le contrôle, non?



Je déconseille tout contrôle actuellement. Par contre, Carpe peut rappeler et demander à quand remonte le dernier contrôle de cohérence sur sa ligne. L'information est indiquée sur le " logiciel ".


----------



## Carpe (10 Août 2008)

Titeuf78 a dit:


> Tout dépend ce que le conseiller ou le tech entend par : " contrôle " , je peux aussi demander le numéro de SIM pour vérifier que c'est bien celle ci sur ton dossier.. Peut être rien d'alarmant..



Je rigole jaune mais je rigole ,on verra bien de toute facon 
Je vais arrêter de vous harceler

En tout cas merci. Pour les infos et bon courage


----------



## Carpe (10 Août 2008)

Titeuf78 a dit:


> Je déconseille tout contrôle actuellement. Par contre, Carpe peut rappeler et demander à quand remonte le dernier contrôle de cohérence sur sa ligne. L'information est indiquée sur le " logiciel ".



Je préfère pas,trop peur de la réponse


----------



## anji6014 (10 Août 2008)

Hello à tous !
Bon... Je me lance... Je me rajoute à la liste des "switchers" d'opérateurs mécontents...
10 ans chez SFR... Malgré quelques pb ponctuels...
Et puis voilà... Je "switch" pour aller vers Orange et son (superbe) iPhone 3G.
C'est fait depuis... jeudi. Et depuis, le fameux "réseau indisp." en haut à gauche. 
Et plusieurs appels aux "gentils" du 3970.
Gentils ? Oui, ça, ils le sont !
C'est vrai. J'ai fais le même métier pendant 8 ans, à peu de choses près, et on n'a pas toujours une réponse à donner. Mais...
Quoi de plus agaçant de se faire répondre par un mensonge ?!
J'ai le sentiment que certains chargés d'assistance, chez Orange, donnent une réponse pour se débarrasser du client un peu insistant (C'est mon cas, j'ai un peu honte !)
Je m'explique... 
Jeudi après midi, au 3970 : Désolé, il y a un pb de serveurs d'activation. La ligne sera normalement active ce soir.
Vendredi matin : Désolé, vraiment... Il y a beaucoup de retards à rattraper... Ce sera normalement actif en tout début d'après-midi ce jour.
Vendredi, fin d'après-midi : Désolé, mais vous devriez pouvoir téléphoner ce soir. ET je vous assure que demain matin, votre ligne sera active !
Samedi matin : Désolé, mais 80% des clients en attente ont été rétabli. Ca devrait être fait ce jour pour vous, normalement.
Dimanche matin : Désolé, de la part d'Orange... Mais lundi, nous prévoyons que tout soit  rentré dans l'ordre...

Alors... On sait qu'avec les politiques "qualité", les normes ISO:9001 version 2000 et autre bêtises d'enregistrement des appels... blablabla... Ils sont obligés de nous présenter leurs excuses, de rajouter un "Orange et moi-même vous souhaitons une bonne journée"... Mais, ce serait bien, à un moment, d'agir...
Chargés d'Assistance de chez Orange, réveillez-vous... Faites une fiche "P05" au service technique, mettant en évidence un dysfonctionnement... Transmettez à votre hiérarchie... Mais s'il vous plait... ACTIVEZ MA LIGNE !!!!!

Voilà. Je suis juste un peu colère !


ACTIVEZ NOS LIGNES... A MOI ET A TOUT LE MONDE... Y A PAS QUE MOI !


----------



## anji6014 (10 Août 2008)

Ah... Oui...  Ce que j'aime par-dessus tout... C'est allumer mon iPhone quand il est branché au secteur... Il vibre !!!!!
Ca me donne la (fausse) joie que je reçois un sms... Et ça me fait croire que ça marche...




... Pour vous dire où j'en suis !


----------



## zedede (11 Août 2008)

et bhé... on est pas sortie d'l'auberge comme on dit  

moi comme j'ai deja dit, ce n'est meme plus l'attente d'avoir du réseau qui m'embete, mais le fait que dans 3 jours on va me niker 60 comme ca, alors que je n'aurai eu zéro possibilité de consommé mon forfait!  (et la peur que ca soit trop tard pour basculer vers un forfait 2h vu k'on m'avait dit dans la semaine qui suit... mais pas possible à faire quand on a pas de réseau!!!  )

vraiment moi c'est niveau tune jeté en l'air qui m'énerve! 

bon courage à nous tous! je regrette beaucoup d'avoir craqué pour l'iphone 3G...
enfin je regrette surtout qu'Orange soit si hypocrite ...

bref, merci à vous tous qui donner des infos!


----------



## katzdesign (11 Août 2008)

le plus fou dans le histoire c est que ce soit un gars du ST qui prend sur son temps pour nous tenir au jus! Merci a toi !


----------



## Parkexcite (11 Août 2008)

Moi aussi je regrette d'avoir choisis ces incapables d'Orange franchement je regrette déjà le moment ou tout se passait bien chez Bouygues. J'ai vraiment l'impression que Orange c'est les gros boulets de la téléphonie qui sont pétés de tunes et qui malheureusement ont le monopole.

Et par pitié Apple s'il vous plait, ne choisissez plus Orange pour l'exclusivité de votre prochain Iphone. D'ailleur j'encourage tout le monde à envoyer un mail à Apple sur ce qui se passe.


----------



## Rigoks (11 Août 2008)

Bonjour, étant dans le même cas que vous, je me suis lancé dans l'envoie d'un email à l'ensemble des médias et associations de consommateurs : 
TF1
France2
Canal +
BFM
Itele
Europe 1
RTL
Le Monde 
Liberation
60 millions de Consommateurs
UFC Que Choisir

Je vous invite à faire de même. Plus nous serons à écrire, plus Orange devra assumer sa responsabilité.

Voici la copie de l'email en question : 

Mesdames et Messieurs de la presse et des associations de consommateurs,

Je me fais le porte parole de (très) nombreux clients de l'opérateur téléphonique Orange. 

Depuis le 26 juillet 2008, l'ensemble des nouveaux abonnés aux offres d'abonnement Orange ne peuvent utiliser leur téléphone. La raison ? Orange doit faire face à une panne de serveur importante qui empêche l'activation des lignes. A l'heure où je vous écris, nous serions près de 25.000 personnes à attendre que notre téléphone... téléphone ! 

Cette panne ne fait pourtant l'objet d'aucune information de la part de l'entreprise de téléphonie. Ni le site Internet, ni le servie client, ni le service technique ne sont en mesure de donner la moindre information. 

Lorsque la question du rétablissement des lignes leur est posée : la réponse est il faut attendre. Pour certaines, cette attente dure depuis 15 jours. A la question : "mais nous payons pour rien ?" La réponse qui a été faite a été pour plusieurs d'entre nus : "oui en effet" !

Devant l'absence de médiatisation de cet évènement (arnaque aux consommateurs), je me permets de vous contacter et de lancer cette démarche de contacts sur l'ensemble des forums Internet concernés dans l'espoir que, pour une fois, les consommateurs français ne seront pas laissés pour compte.

http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-4154541-plus-de-reseau-orange-avec-mon-portable
http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-7792359-pas-de-reseau-orange-besoin-d-aide
http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-7829109-plus-de-reseau-orange-depuis-4-jours-quefaire
http://forums.macg.co/forum-iphone/iphone-3g-orange-reseau-indiponible-227139-15.html

Cordialement


----------



## katzdesign (11 Août 2008)

salut Rigoks
Tu devrais aussi nous donner les adresse mail ou tu as envoyé ce message pour éviter que tout le monde envoie ça n'importe où !
10H15 et toujours rien grrrrrrrrrr !


----------



## Parkexcite (11 Août 2008)

Oui moi je vais envoyer au même endroit que toi Rigoks car là il nous prenne trop pour des jambons. Si au moins ils communiquaient...


----------



## Rigoks (11 Août 2008)

Voici certaines des adresses. Pour Liberation et lemonde ce sont des formulaires à remplir



telespec@tf1.fr, redaction@rmcinfo.fr, redaction@telealsace.com,
courrier@francetv.fr, contact@canal2international.net,
technique@rmcinfo.fr, lewebmaster@radiobfm.com,
communication.itv@canal-plus.com,
redactionweb@inc60.fr, drh@quechoisir.org,
parisnord@ufc-quechoisir.org, paris-nordest@ufc-quechoisir.org,
parissudouest@ufc-quechoisir.org


----------



## kertruc (11 Août 2008)

Je coupe cet élan (excellente initiative) pour glisser un message un peu perso :

Moi, j'ai eu une activation instantanée jeudi dernier (comme quoi...) mais c'est mon iPhone (16go blanc) qui ne fonctionnait pas (pas de réseau alors que si je mettais ma carte dans un autre téléphone, ça marchait nickel).

J'ai fait un pari pour voir qui serait rétabli le premier, en gros, qui d'Apple ou d'Orange (que de fruits...) serait le plus efficace...

Donc top départ, mon iPhone est parti ce matin avec UPS pour une réparation (ou plus vraisemblablement un échange)...

Bon courage à vous.

Ceci dis, moi, je veux bien dénoncer la vente forcée puisque je voulais rester chez SFR et que le vendeur a refusé de me vendre le téléphone nu. J'ai donc du prendre un abonnement chez Orange si je voulais un iPhone.

PS : je viens d'envoyer ça chez SFR pour les informer :

Bonjour
Je vous écris en tant que futur ex abonné.
Je viens en effet de demande un transfert de numéro vers Orange. 
Je voulais en effet un iPhone.
Mais je voulais rester chez SFR, surtout que vous me proposiez un remboursement partiel d'iPhone.
Je n'ai malheureusement pas pu, car on m'a refusé la vente d'un iPhone sans abonnement dans une boutique Orange (Photo Station).
C'est donc un peu contraint que je vous quitte.
Je trouve les méthodes d'Orange peu correctes, c'est pour cela que je vous écris ce message.

Très cordialement


----------



## katzdesign (11 Août 2008)

Et voilà le mail est parti de mon coté à toutes les adresses !


----------



## Rigoks (11 Août 2008)

Pour ma part j'ai dépose les messages sur tous les forums que j'ai pu trouver dont le sujet était traité. J'ignore si cela servira à quelque chose mais bon, au moins on aura essayer !


----------



## Rigoks (11 Août 2008)

Toujours rien...

J'en ai marre. 

Sérieux ils font vraiment ch *** là orange ! 

Hier j'ai appelé on m'a indiqué aujourd'hui comme date de retour à l'ordre, et sur certains forums on a donné la date du 14 aout aux clients. 

Quelqu'un a t il eu une amélioration de son côté ?


----------



## Yall (11 Août 2008)

Pour moi c'est le 9ème jour d'attente. Et toujours rien :/


----------



## katzdesign (11 Août 2008)

Moi aussi 9 jours d'attente ! Je vais leur trancher "Les bouboules et la boubouche" ^^.
Nan sans dec ca commence a me courrir ! quand je pense que Carpe ça fait 15 jours !

Bon bonne attente à tous !


----------



## roxdujai (11 Août 2008)

miracle j'ai eu quelqu'un au téléphone et ils m'ont dit qu'il ne pouvait rien faire tant que je n'avais pas reçu mon courrier d'activation!!!!!! en quoi ce courrier peut il changer quelque chose?


----------



## Ordha (11 Août 2008)

roxdujai a dit:


> miracle j'ai eu quelqu'un au téléphone et ils m'ont dit qu'il ne pouvait rien faire tant que je n'avais pas reçu mon courrier d'activation!!!!!! en quoi ce courrier peut il changer quelque chose?



Il comporte ton numéro d'appel Orange ainsi que ton numéro de client, tous deux nécessaires pour faire l'activation de ta ligne sur le serveur Orange (numéro lui aussi indiqué sur ton courrier).


----------



## aligato44 (11 Août 2008)

Euh... sur "papier" orange, je n'ai pas mon n° de téléphone. J'ai demandé une portabilité de mon n° de bouygues qui sera effective le 14 aout selon eux.

Est-ce-que cela veut dire que d'ici le 14 aout, je n'aurais aucune chance d'avoir mon réseau ?

C'est vraiment inadmissible ce traitement que nous inflige Orange


----------



## roxdujai (11 Août 2008)

lors d'un portage de numéro on doit t'adresser un numéro temporaire.....mais bon c'est vrai chez sfr et bouygues alors orange!!!!!:mouais:


----------



## aligato44 (11 Août 2008)

roxdujai a dit:


> lors d'un portage de numéro on doit t'adresser un numéro temporaire.....mais bon c'est vrai chez sfr et bouygues alors orange!!!!!:mouais:



on ne m'a pas proposé de n° temporaire...

et puis on m'a certifié que je pourrais' au pire du pire, téléphoné avec mon iPhone le lendemain !

bref, si le 14 aout je n'ai rien, je prépare le courrier de résiliation, tant pis pour l'iPhone !!


----------



## Rigoks (11 Août 2008)

Je craque là ! J'en peux plus. Je veux du Réseau ! 

Je suis coupé du monde. Pas de sms, pas de mails, pas d'appel... Pas de potes ! 

J'en peux plus ! Je crois que je vais aller brûler une boutique orange et laisser des petits flyers bouyques et sfr tout autour. 

1 semaine et pas la moindre petite barre de réseau. Quelle bande de bons à rien.

On est quand même les rois de la loose en France. SNCF, La Poste, Orange... Sérieux, on a fait quoi pour mériter ça ?


----------



## roxdujai (11 Août 2008)

J'ai pas de réseau.....c'est pas plus mal j'ai planté l'iphone au bout de 2 heures!!!!!:hein:


----------



## Parkexcite (11 Août 2008)

SNCF en ce qui me concerne je trouve qu'ils font quand même du bon boulot car bon marseille -paris en 3H30 c'est quand même très rapide et rarement en retard. 

Par contre La poste et Orange c'est clair que là c'est pas pareil.


----------



## TiiG (11 Août 2008)

faut vraiment qu'ils arrêtent de prendre les gens pour des c** !!! Ils sont au courant depuis des jours et des jours !! Et le pire c'est que les ventes d'Iphone V2 continuent :hein:


plus d'une semaine que la ligne est en statut : *réseau indispo*. Coup de tél à Orange, car ça commence à devenir lourd (entre les oui, demain ca sera bon et le refus de changer de carte sim).

- *"merci d'éteindre votre téléphone"*
 ... ok c'est ce que je fais déjà pendant une semaine à refresh x10 fois par jour -.-'. "

- *"oui mais là je vais voir pour activer votre ligne en manuel ! " *
- "*ah ! on a un énorme problème informatique ça ne marche pas !!, je suis vraiment désolé, nous ne savons pas quand ca va marcher, vous êtes 24 000 dans ce cas. Merci de votre patience bonne journée"
* 
 Bravo la com 

J'espère que le partenariat Apple & Orange va en prendre un coup à force. 


- Perso, j'attends encore ce soir, si demain il y a rien je suis le mouvement, rési & ++ Orange.


----------



## nico69irl (11 Août 2008)

Voila, j'ai été dans 2 boutiques Orange à Lyon cet après midi :

La 1ère ; Je suis tombé sur un grosse con****:mouais: qui m'a dit que tout fonctionnait très bien et que ma ligne ne fonctionnait pas car mon contrat n'a pas encore été validé. Je lui demande si à tout hasard il n'y aura pas un problème avec l'activation de carte SIM elle me dit que non tout fonctionne très bien. Bref s'a sentait le mytho à plein nez...:affraid:

La 2eme, là j'ai vu un technicien qui m'a changé ma carte SIM lui n'avait pas l'air au courant du problème de HLR (service activation de ligne) - Bref je le met en garde "même si vous changé la carte SIM cela ne fonctionnera pas..." 
Je le laisse faire car une lueur d'espoir me disait que si sa marche tant mieux et enfin j'allais avoir un téléphone qui marche mais cette lueur n'a duré que 2 petites secondes.... Bref tout sa pour dire que SA FONCTIONNE TJS PAS!!!!

Ensuite je téléphone au service client Orange et là on me dit que le problème n'est toujours pas rétablit et qu'il n'y a pas de date de défini le mot d'ordre c'est la patience...
Des gestes commerciaux seront fait dès que tout sera rétablit.
C'est une HONTE !!! J'en m'en fous des gestes commerciaux j'ai acheté un téléphone et il ne marche pas depuis 1 semaine.

Bref cela me fait du bien d'écrire ces lignes c'est un bon défouloir à défaut de me de le faire sur un vendeur Orange:casse:

Bon courage à tous


----------



## Rigoks (11 Août 2008)

J'ai vu sur d'autres forum que certains retrouvent peu à peu leur réseau... Mais il s'agit essentiellement de ceux qui n'ont plus de réseau depuis le 26 juillet... Alors ce n'est pas super encourageant pour les autres qui sont en rade depuis "seulement" une semaine. 

Je ne sais pas vous, mais rester sans rien faire à attendre comme ça, c'est insupportable. 

Savez vous comment on peut faire débloquer un iphone afin qu'il soit débloqué tous réseaux ? Je pense aller faire un tour chez SFR juste après avoir envoyé mon courrier de résiliation chez orange !


----------



## Parkexcite (11 Août 2008)

Oui ici y'en a :

http://www.iphonefr.com/viewforum.php?id=61

Tu va résilier Orange alors et garder ton iPhone?


----------



## Ordha (11 Août 2008)

Parkexcite a dit:


> Oui ici y'en a :
> 
> http://www.iphonefr.com/viewforum.php?id=61
> 
> Tu va résilier Orange alors et garder ton iPhone?



C'est sans doute impossible: les résiliations doivent se faire en boutique donc, si tu ne rends pas l'iPhone (ou si tu ne payes pas la différence de prix par rapport à un iPhone nu) et bien, pas de résiliation... Tu penses bien qu'Orange ne va pas laisser les gens s'en tirer à si bon compte


----------



## Parkexcite (11 Août 2008)

Par contre bloquer les prélèvements Orange ça c'est possible 

Après tout y'a pas que Orange qui peut avoir "réseau indisponible" !!!! Nous on peut avoir "acces au compte indisponible"


----------



## Rigoks (11 Août 2008)

Héhé, si si bien sûr, car lorsque tu achètes un téléphone avec forfait, le contrat n'inclus en aucun cas le téléphone. Si ce contrat s'arrête pour une raison ou une autre, il ne peut être demander de restituer le téléphone vu qu'il a été payé. La différence de prix ne peut pas être prise comme argument ou le prix est lié au forfait. Donc fin d'abonnement, je garde le téléphone. 

A chaque fois que j'ai résilié un abonnement avant la fin, je n'ai jamais restitué le téléphone ! Il ne manquerait plus que ça. Le téléphone est "acheté " même si c'est 1 euros ou si c'est 300 euros.

Et oui je pense partir de ce cher opérateur leader vu qu'ils me prennent pour un c**. A chaque fois que j'appelle j'essaye d'être le plus courtois possible car j'imagine qu'ils doivent se faire insulter toute la journée en ce moment et que les traiter ne sera pas la solution. En retour, ils mentent, j'ai des versions différentes à chaque fois. 

1- Allumer / Eteigner le téléphone pour forcer le serveur à vous détecter. C'est débile, le probème vient de l'activation de la carte SIM. Ca ne change rien d'allumer et d'éteindre. Si elle n'est pas activée, elle ne sera pas détectée.

2- Ca ira mieux demain : je l'entends tous les jours depuis une semaine

Bref, on est pris pour des abrutis ! Et je trouve Honteux qu'une entreprise qui gère autant d'abonnés n'ait pas mis en place des serveurs de secours au cas où, comme depuis deux semaines, certains tombent en rade. 

La plupart des entreprises ont un groupe électrogène en cas de coupure de courant pour que les serveurs de s'arrêtent pas et au moins un serveur de secours. Orange, eux, en cas de problème, ils s'en remettent à un Amstrad à disquette de 1989 !!!!!


----------



## Titeuf78 (11 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 

Petite information complémentaire au soucis actuel. Apple aurait identifié un problème sur bon nombre de cartes SIM.

Les cartes SIM qui auraient en 4ème et 5ème position ( des chiffres ) les numéros 1 et 4 
soit XXX1 4XXX.. engendraient des soucis entre la carte et l'Iphone.

Si vous placez cette même SIM dans un autre mobile, le réseaux serait présent et non sur l'Iphone. A creuser..

Pour l'instant, les activations continuent de progresser.. toujours pas de dates.


----------



## Ordha (11 Août 2008)

Titeuf78 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Petite information complémentaire au soucis actuel. Apple aurait identifié un problème sur bon nombre de cartes SIM.
> 
> ...



Ces soucis de carte SIM sont systématiques si la carte porte ces numéros ou bien est-ce aléatoire ?


----------



## Titeuf78 (11 Août 2008)

Peut être encore un peu tôt pour savoir si c'est systématique .. les soucis d'activations ne doivent pas aider à le savoir.


----------



## Rigoks (11 Août 2008)

c'est fiable ton truc ?

Il y a une version officielle de ce détail ?

Parce moi j'ai le 1en 4é et le 4 en 5é, bref le ticket gagnant quoi ! 

Je vais essayer de suite ma carte sur un autre tel et je vous tiens informer


----------



## Ordha (11 Août 2008)

Sur un autre téléphone, la carte me demande le code PIN (normal) mais après, elle demande un "code spécial" (qui n'est ni le 0000 ni le code PIN) :mouais:


----------



## Rigoks (11 Août 2008)

Non c'est pas fiable. Aucun fonctionnement sur un autre téléphone


----------



## Spaulding69 (11 Août 2008)

code de verrouillage ?


----------



## katzdesign (11 Août 2008)

Moi aussi j'ai une carte sim avec ces numéros là !


----------



## Rigoks (11 Août 2008)

Le code spécial c'est ptet pour activer l'autodesctruction du groupe orange...


----------



## alexdum (11 Août 2008)

Bonjour, 
J'ai recu mon iPhone,  je peux recevoir des appels et mon tel affiche Orange F, mais par contre impossible d'appeler ou d'utiliser la 3G.
Vous avez le meme pb ?
Merci!
Alex


----------



## BoyCooL (11 Août 2008)

Mon numéro de carte sim a aussi cette forme...
Cependant, je n'ai pas d'Iphone mais un Samsung J700 et le même problème que vous !
Y'a pas que le service qui est limité chez Orange...


----------



## Ordha (11 Août 2008)

Et maintenant, quand j'appelle sur le numéro Orange qu'on m'a attribué, je tombe sur la messagerie d'un mec !!!:afraid:


----------



## Rigoks (11 Août 2008)

Non mais je rêve, monsieur chambre !  

Déjà tu peux téléphoner petit veinard, c'est déjà énorme ! 

Concernant la 3G, es tu sûr que ta zone soit couverte ? 

Sinon, va dans les réglages, il y a peut etre une option à mettre en route. 

Dernière solution, orange a ses serveurs 3G HS et donc, les nouvelles lignes sont lancées sur les serveurs classiques en attendant que le problème soit réglé. Ceci est hélas très fortement probable.


----------



## Rigoks (11 Août 2008)

Ordha

Question con, mais c'est toi sur la photo (trafiquée) de ton avatar ? Je sais ça n'a rien à voir avec le post mais bon, c'est pr se changer les idées...


----------



## Ordha (11 Août 2008)

Rigoks a dit:


> Ordha
> 
> Question con, mais c'est toi sur la photo (trafiquée) de ton avatar ? Je sais ça n'a rien à voir avec le post mais bon, c'est pr se changer les idées...



Tu as raison, ça n'a rien à voir...


----------



## Rigoks (11 Août 2008)

C'est malin !


----------



## alexdum (11 Août 2008)

Rigoks
Je ne peux pas telephoner justement, juste recevoir des appels et des sms. C'est comme vous tous ?
Alex


----------



## Rigoks (11 Août 2008)

non , nous on a rien du tout ! Pas meme la moindre petite brindille de réseau. Donc pas de sms, pas d'appels recus ni émis... :-(


----------



## Rigoks (11 Août 2008)

Bon c 'est pas le tout mais c'est l'heure de rentrer... 

Je vais chez Orange en passant... Je vous tiens au courant de chez moi i j'ai des news


----------



## BoyCooL (11 Août 2008)

alexdum a dit:


> Rigoks
> Je ne peux pas telephoner justement, juste recevoir des appels et des sms. C'est comme vous tous ?
> Alex


 
Je crois que tu n'as strictement aucun problème Alex.
C'est juste que tu n'as pas encore ton crédit !
Regarde quand est-ce que tu dois le recevoir...
Moi c'était aujourd'hui normalement...


----------



## Ordha (11 Août 2008)

Bon alors, après un petit appel au service client (j'ai été étonnée de les joindre aussi vite aujourd'hui), l'opérateur m'a dit que c'était en fait l'annonce de messagerie du précédent propriétaire de cette ligne qui s'était déclenchée... Sauf qu'il y a deux jours, lorsque j'essayais d'appeler mon numéro, j'avais un message comme quoi cette ligne n'était pas disponible...  D'ici à ce que l'ancien proprio puisse téléphoner grauitement grâce à MON compte en banque, il n'y a pas loin 

Sinon, même discours que depuis la semaine dernière: souci sur les serveurs, pas de date annoncée, Orange et moi-même vous souhaitons une bonne journée, blablablablablabla :sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## CyrilleF (11 Août 2008)

Pour moi ça a marché samedi matin (4 jours d'attente) ... je sollicite alors Orange pour un geste commercial: 7 euro !

"Je regrette cette situation.

Afin de compenser la gène occasionnée, je procède à la mise en place d'une remise de 7 euros TTC.

Cette remise correspondant au nombre de jours où vous n'avez pas eu le bénéfice de votre ligne.

Elle viendra en déduction de votre prochaine facture.

Je reste à votre disposition pour toute autre question."

Royal Orange !!!


----------



## xl560 (11 Août 2008)

alexdum a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai recu mon iPhone,  je peux recevoir des appels et mon tel affiche Orange F, mais par contre impossible d'appeler ou d'utiliser la 3G.
> Vous avez le meme pb ?
> Merci!
> Alex



Salut,

juste pour apporter ma pierre à l'édifice, j'ai eu du réseau tout de site après ma portabilité mais pas de 3G ni edge...et ça pendant une semaine. j'appelle le SC tous les deux jours, "eteignez le téléphone et bla bla..."  jusqu'au moment ou j'ai eu une chti'te idée....j'ai pris la carte sim de l'iPhone, je l'a mise dans mon ex-N95 et là miracle 3G, hsdpa et tout et tout.

Je remets la carte sim dans mon iPhone et MIRACLE, 3G et edge depuis....

Bon courage...

A+


----------



## anji6014 (11 Août 2008)

même config de chiffres, pour ma carte SIM : xxx1 4xxx ...
Je suis passé à l'agence FT de Paris Gambetta... Adorables, qui a appelé le SC.
Même discours...
Je lui ai ddé quand même de mettre une autre carte SIM dans mon iPhone pour voir si c'est pas ce dernier qui est deffectueux (on ne sait jamais...)
Mais tout fonctionnait nickel.
Ce soir, j'essaye de mettre ma SIM dans un autre mobile Orange pour voir ce qu'il en est...

Je m'appelle Julien, et c'est mon 5ème jour sans réseau...



... <en choeur> BONJOUR JULIEN...   </en choeur>


----------



## BoyCooL (11 Août 2008)

anji6014 a dit:


> Je m'appelle Julien, et c'est mon 5ème jour sans réseau...
> 
> 
> 
> ... <en choeur> BONJOUR JULIEN... </en choeur>


 
Bonjouuuurrr Julien ! 

Je m'appelle Fabien, et c'est mon 5ème jour aussi sans réseau...


----------



## GV042 (11 Août 2008)

Bonjour a tt le monde, voila je suis dans le meme cas que vous, jai acheter mon Iphone en date du 7 aout en boutique orange et, quelques heures après, voyant tjs "reseau indisp." en haut a gauche de mon tel, je suis retourner a la boutique...

Le vendeur me dit que c'étais normal, qu'ils avaient un problème en ce moment et qu'il fallait attendre maximum 48h. Donc premiere info, ils le savaient avant de me vendre mon tel... incroyable, pour moi c'est une faute grave de ne pas prévenir ses client lors de cas comme celui-la, ca pourrait aller en procès, surtout que c'est loin d'être un cas isolé.... 

Bref, 48h après, tjs pas de reseau, je décide de me renseigner sur le net et la je trouve bcp de commentaire d'autres gens dans mon cas (au passage, ce sujet existait sur le forum d'orange et je n'arrive plus a le trouver... a penser qu'orange veut faire disparaitre les preuves... c grave)

Je viens de lire le message de titeuf78 et je tiens tout d'abord a le remercier de nous tenir au courant (autre élément grave, orange ne communique pas du tout sur le sujet, au contraire, il l'enterre... et l'un des ses employés le fait donc de maniere officieuse... merci la relation clientele orange!!!!!) tout ca pour dire que 1 et 4 sont bien les 4e et 5e numéro de ma carte sim (c'est bien le numéro inscrit au dos de la carte sim je suppose?) et que, même mise dans un autre telephone, pas de réseau...
Autre chose, je me suis engager sur 1 ans pour 53,5 et je compte, en guise de geste commercial, demander a payer le prix d'un abo de 2 ans (soit 49) croit-tu que cela est possible?

Un client pas satisfait du tout d'orange et SURTOUT de sa politique de communication, 
tout le monde peut faire des erreurs, tout le monde peut rencontrer des problèmes techniques, tout le monde peut faire face a des difficultés.... mais mentir ou du moins cacher la vérité a ses clients et les prendre pour des cons (tous les jours on nous dit de patienter jusqu'a demain), surtout lorsque l'on est un entreprise de cette envergure, c'est tout simplement inadmissible...
Surtout que c'est tellement gros qu'ils ne peuvent pas penser que personne ne s'en rendra compte...

Voila donc bonne chance a nous tous en espérant que le problème soit vite et même très vite réglé...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GV042 (11 Août 2008)

Ha au fait, je m'appelle Guillaume, et c'est également mon 5e jour sans réseau, j'espere que ce forum pourra m'apporter le reconfort et le chemin de la guérison...
Merci a tous pour votre soutien !!


----------



## khaly (11 Août 2008)

Bonjour 

A  force de recherche sur le net, je vois que le problème commen a bien faire buzz !!! alors continuons comme cela on aura peut-être gains de cause à force.
J'ai recu mon nouveau tel ... ce n'est pas un iphone mais le problème est identique pour n'importe quel portable. C'est pour cela je me joins sur ce forum pour faire part de mon mécontentement.

Dans le lot de personne que j'ai pu avoir du service client orange, il y a une personne qui a vraiement pu être honnête avec moi ... jme demande si c pas toi que j'ai eut titeuf ;p

Il m'a quand meme dit qu'il ne voulait pas me mentir et qu'il en savait certainement moins que moi qui parcour les forum depuis 5 jours lol .... ca devient un comble là quand même  oO !!!!

Normalement, tout abonné orange concerné par ce problème sera indemnisé ... j'espère qu'on va pas tous recevoir un porte-clé !!! 

Il est vraiment temps que les média prenne part du problème là ! ca devient plus qu'un abération !

Pour info , le post se trouvant sur le site orange.fr :
http://forum.orange.fr/liremessages.php?idsection=1924&thread=39952&idservice=10013&page=1

attention a pas trop flooder sur leur forum ... pk les serveur en bois c'est pas très costaud


----------



## GV042 (11 Août 2008)

Merci Khaly pour le lien vers le forum orange, je n'arrivais pas a le retrouver...
Donc je m'excuse et je retire ce que j'ai dit sur l'effacement des preuves... 
Un peu trop d'empressement (et peut-être d'ennervement de ma part...)


----------



## Titeuf78 (11 Août 2008)

GV042 a dit:


> Bonjour a tt le monde, voila je suis dans le meme cas que vous, jai acheter mon Iphone en date du 7 aout en boutique orange et, quelques heures après, voyant tjs "reseau indisp." en haut a gauche de mon tel, je suis retourner a la boutique...
> 
> Le vendeur me dit que c'étais normal, qu'ils avaient un problème en ce moment et qu'il fallait attendre maximum 48h. Donc premiere info, ils le savaient avant de me vendre mon tel... incroyable, pour moi c'est une faute grave de ne pas prévenir ses client lors de cas comme celui-la, ca pourrait aller en procès, surtout que c'est loin d'être un cas isolé....
> 
> ...




Honnêtement, pas la moindre idée si ta demande de payer 49euros /12 mois comme geste commerciale est possible.. à vérifier en boutique ou au SC


----------



## GV042 (11 Août 2008)

Ok merci, j'irai me renseigner...


----------



## Titeuf78 (11 Août 2008)

khaly a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Dans le lot de personne que j'ai pu avoir du service client orange, il y a une personne qui a vraiement pu être honnête avec moi ... jme demande si c pas toi que j'ai eut titeuf ;p



Si ça se trouve 

" Normalement, tout abonné orange concerné par ce problème sera indemnisé ... j'espère qu'on va pas tous recevoir un porte-clé !!! " 

Que ça soit pour Orange, ou pour tout opérateurs ( mobile ; adsl ) en cas de tel soucis, des gestes commerciaux sont fait. Maintenant, la vrai question est : est ce que ces gestes commerciaux compenseront ( non pas financièrement ) la gène réelle ( je pense essentiellement aux professionnels ).. C'est moins sûr..


----------



## khaly (11 Août 2008)

GV042 a dit:


> Merci Khaly pour le lien vers le forum orange, je n'arrivais pas a le retrouver...
> Donc je m'excuse et je retire ce que j'ai dit sur l'effacement des preuves...
> Un peu trop d'empressement (et peut-être d'ennervement de ma part...)



Je viens de  poster un truk  ... et la modération semble assez sévère ... je parle surtout de fait de dire a chaque fois "allumer et eteindre son tel plusieur fois peut résoudre le pb "... c completement faux .. vu que la carte sim n'est meme pas encore activée ..... et ca visiblement orange ne tien pas trop a ce que cela figure sur leur forum ... en même temps c debonne guerre cela permet de faire patienter tout plein de client qui eteigne et ralume le portable hihi 
Honnetement, c'est une blague que je fait svt a mes collègues de boulot quand leur pc plante :"met les mains sur la tête, et fais 3 fois le tour de ta chaise a cloche pieds, et ca devrait être ok ..." , suis désolé mais c'est un peu le même principe là mdr !

Ce qui me semble assez bizarre c'est que le post ne s'alimente pas beaucoup ..... je sent vraiment un matracage de modération sur ce coup là ^^.

@titeuf  : perso j'ai encore mon ancienne carte sim qui fonctionne pour les appels et sms , donc bon ... j'attend pas forcement l'indéminsation, mais c'est surtout pour le personnes qui n'ont pas d'autre carte sim fonctionnel et en effet comme tu le dis, les professionnels....


----------



## Parkexcite (11 Août 2008)

Titeuf78 une chose que j'aimerais savoir c'est comment une boite comme Orange (cencé quand même être numéro un de la téléphonie mobile) n'arrive pas à resoudre un simple problême de serveur??? 

Perso je travaille dans un service informatique dans une boite d'a peut-pret 600 personnes (c'est pas beaucoup par rapport à Orange) mais quand on a un serveur qui tombe en vrac en max 48H le problême se doit d'être résolue, on a des ghost des serveurs au cas ou le raid tombe en vrac on a des serveurs de secours prêt à remplacer celui tombé en panne et pour les serveurs dont on ne doit pas traité on a la hotline d'une boite informatique qui vient résoudre le problême desuite......Fin je sais pas je comprend pas


A croire que Orange reste devant ce soit disant serveur saturé a se demander pendant 15 jours ce qu'ils vont en faire. Je m'imagine la scene:

Chef technicien:"Bon les gars on a le serveur d'activation qui est en carafe"
Employé:" Ah bon patron? alors dites moi qu'est-ce qu'on fait"
Chef technicien:"Bah on attend que les clients apellent voir si ca dérange vraiment"
Deux jours plus tard
Chef technicien:"Bon les gars on a 10000 clients pas content de ce probleme on va essayer quelque chose"
Employé:" ah bon patron? Et quoi ? 
Chef technicien:" allé soyons fous on redémarre le serveur peut-etre ca arrangera le probleme"
Employé:" Ok patron"
Deux jours plus tard
Employé:" au faite patron le serveur n'a pas voulu redémarré on fait quoi?"
Chef technicienn verra ca lundi la c'est le week-end"
Deux jours plus tard
Chef tecnicien:" Bon les gars j'ai un peu réfléchi ce week-end on va tenter une restore du serveur"
Employé:" Ok chef mais comment?
Chef technicien:"Ah oé comment on fais déja, attendez je vais me renseigner"
Deux jours plus tard
Chef technicien:"c'est bon les gars j'ai trouvé comment on fait"
Employé:" Ok chef je vais le faire"
deux jours plus tard
Employé:" chef ca fonctionne pas c'est le RAID qui s'est mis en vrac on dirait"
Chef technicien:" Ok mais la c'est le week-end on verra ca lundi"
Deux jours plus tard
Chef technicien:" Bon les gars j'ai encore réfléchi on va sortir l'exterminator de son placard(Exterminator=486DX2 66Mhzetc etc)
Employé:"Ok chef je le ressort"
Deux jours plus tard
Employé:" chef l'exterminator est sortit on fait comment la"
Chef technicien:"On installe tout ce qui touche au serveur d'activation"
1semaine plus tard
Employé:" Chef chef ca y es l'exterminator est en ligne mais il ne peut traiter qu'une activation par jour"
Chef technicien:"Bon ok c'est bien ca fonctionne ca ira comme ça"
Deux jours plus tard
Chef technicien:"bon les gars la hotline me dit qu'il y a 40000personnes en attente d'activation"
Employé:" Ok chef on va auveurcloquer le serveur il pourra traiter deux activations par jour comme ça"

.............




C'est vraiment la vision que j'ai de Orange personnelement et c'est bien dommage pour une boite comme celle-ci


----------



## khaly (11 Août 2008)

LOL étant moi même dans l'informatique .... dans une boite avec moins d'employé, il est clair que 48h c une marge relativement honnete avant un rétablissement complet des serveur. Et si c pas le cas .... y a de la com derrière ... on bosse avec des professionnels en plus (ce qui est largement le cas de orange) donc il n'y a pas le droit à l'erreur a ce niveau là !

Mais des fois on peut être surpris de la compostion technique d'une grosse boite comme orange... j'ai moi même été surprise de voir de grosse boite muni de 2 admin reseau et 2 dev qui se trouvent dans une piece de 20 m2 ... LOL et pourtant en facade on a l'impression que tu a une équipe de 20 mec (ou fille hein ) dont 15 ingénieurs ... avec 10 salle serveur ultra sophistiquée tout plein d'armoir et de DD en raid .... et ba non  ...


----------



## BoyCooL (11 Août 2008)

Pour détendre l'atmosphère, je vous propose un petit jeu... : 
le "Qui veut passer pour un enfoiré?" 

Le principe est simple, lorsque quelqu'un a retrouvé son réseau comme par miracle, qu'il l'annonce fièrement en faisant râler tout le monde. 
Et tout le monde le traite en coeur d' "Enfoiré !". Evidemment ça marche aussi avec des "Salaud !" ou encore "Enculé !". Toutes les insultes sont bonnes à prendre. N'hésitez surtout pas... se défouler fait toujours du bien ^^

Encore faudrait-il qu'il y ait quelques veinards... !!!


_A prendre au second degré... _


----------



## khaly (11 Août 2008)

BoyCooL a dit:


> Pour détendre l'atmosphère, je vous propose un petit jeu... :
> le "Qui veut passer pour un enfoiré?"
> 
> Le principe est simple, lorsque quelqu'un a retrouvé son réseau comme par miracle, qu'il l'annonce fièrement en faisant râler tout le monde.
> ...



hhaha c bien la 1ere fois k'on va tous vouloir se faire insulter ;p


----------



## rhill (11 Août 2008)

bonsoir j ai une nouvelle de la plus grande importance je vais vous laisser mariner un peu et apres je vous le dit promis
alors tout d abord je rentre chez moi apres une grosse journee de boulot 
eh je bosse moi ce ne doit pas etre le cas dans une certaine boite dont on ne citera pas le nom mais je donne un indice c est une couleur 
j allumpe mon portable et la a ma grande surprise TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
RRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUU IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

TE JE VOUS JURE que je suis trop heureux d 'etre au meme nivo ke vous tous car ca m aurai fait chier d avoir du reseau et pas vous 
je crois ke ca dois venir de moi j aime pas l injustice pourquoi moi et pas les autres
alors appel au sc et toujours meme reponse FAUT ATTENDRE 
ALORS J ATTEND


----------



## BoyCooL (11 Août 2008)

khaly a dit:


> hhaha c bien la 1ere fois k'on va tous vouloir se faire insulter ;p


 
Mdrrr j'sens que j'vais vite vouloir devenir maso moi 
Nous sommes de tout coeur avec toi Rhill !!!


----------



## khaly (11 Août 2008)

LOL je dis qu'il faudrait faire une vrai rassemblement IRL sur une big place bien connu avec un ENORME paneau "ON ATTENDS MAIS ON COMMENCE A AVOIR LE CUL BIEN ELARGIT A FORCE DE SE FAIRE ENC...." , bien entendu, tous avec des habit orange !!!!!


----------



## rhill (11 Août 2008)

....---..------...------------.-.----
----.....  -------...--..---
je me lance dans le morse puisqu on est revenu a l age de pierre ORANGE 
J AI UNE BONNE NOUVELLE J AI RESORTI MON MINITEL ET IL MARCHE
tous sur 3615 orange au moins le serveur ne risque pas d etre surcharger
allez franchement
juridiquement a part attendre je vois pas ke faire
c est enorme on paye on prend on part on se pose sur son canapé content avec son iphone  3G ki va plus vite ke tout
on le contemple et on se le met dans le (o)
et on le branche sur le secteur et la il vibre dix seconde et on se dit ke lon a au moins eu dix seconde de bonheur
je lance un jeu 
ki trouve une utilisation a son iphone autre ke telephone
moi j en ai une terrible 
generateur de colere : kan tout va bien ke je me den bien et appaisé je l allume et la   3 GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
VIVE LA 3GRRRRRR


----------



## nico69irl (11 Août 2008)

Hello à tous,

Grande nouvelle, après de nombreux post sur tous les forums ainsi que de nombreux déplacement et coup de fil à Orange j'allume a tout hasard mon téléphone et là le miracle se produit J'ai enfin du réseau au bout de 8 jours d'attente!!!

Bon courage à tous!! J'espère que ce message vous fera garder espoir  !! J'appel Orange demain pour un geste commerciale je vous tiendrai au courant de ce que m'offrira Orange

@ +


----------



## BoyCooL (11 Août 2008)

nico69irl a dit:


> Hello à tous,
> 
> Grande nouvelle, après de nombreux post sur tous les forums ainsi que de nombreux déplacement et coup de fil à Orange j'allume a tout hasard mon téléphone et là le miracle se produit J'ai enfin du réseau au bout de 8 jours d'attente!!!
> 
> ...


 
Félicitations tu es le premier grand gagnant de notre jeu !! 
Que la partie commence !

ENFOIIIIRREEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!

avec tous mes compliments  petit veinard !


----------



## rhill (11 Août 2008)

et j ai kune chose a dire 
gros enculé de ta race


----------



## khaly (11 Août 2008)

nico69irl a dit:


> Hello à tous,
> 
> Grande nouvelle, après de nombreux post sur tous les forums ainsi que de nombreux déplacement et coup de fil à Orange j'allume a tout hasard mon téléphone et là le miracle se produit J'ai enfin du réseau au bout de 8 jours d'attente!!!
> 
> ...



Bravo et gros enfoiréééééééééééééééé !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

J'ai quand meme une question .... l'activation de ta carte sim était encours ????


----------



## Carpe (11 Août 2008)

20h45 ....................comme d'hab :rateau:


----------



## nico69irl (11 Août 2008)

Oui la carte SIM était en cours d'activation depuis 7 jours...


----------



## rhill (11 Août 2008)

20 H 53 toujours rien trop content


----------



## rhill (11 Août 2008)

salut pret a m insulter 
car ca y est j ai le reseau 
alllleeeelllllloooouuuuuyyyyaaaaaa dieu existe


----------



## rhill (11 Août 2008)

le fait  d allumer et d eteindre son iphone est une connerie je  lai laisser allumer une demi heure et j ai eu le reseau
coincidence ?
mais j ai eu mon tel jeudi et mon numero vendredi
et le reseau lundi donc 3 jours d attente je souhaite un bon courage a tous et je ne vous oubli pas


----------



## BoyCooL (11 Août 2008)

Un enfoiré de plus !
Je veux être un enfoiré !!!!
C'est génial d'être un enfoiré... tu fais des supers concerts avec plein de stars et... tu as du réseau !!!!


----------



## khaly (11 Août 2008)

Bé moi j'en suis toujours au stade d'appeler le 0800100470 pour entendre darkvadorette me signaler que problème technique ou numero de carte sim non reconnu .... donc jpeux toujours attendre devant mon portable que sa fera pas venir la pluie non plus 

En fait, les enfoirés là, l'activation , je dis bien l'acte d'activer la carte sim est passé en fait (je ne tien pas compte de la réelle activation ) ? C'était des souscriptions a des  ouveaux forfaits ??? Pk dans mon cas c juste un renouvellement et il parait que c'est surtout pour ces cas là que c impossible d'activer la carte SIM.
BANDE DE NAZE  !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :love:


----------



## Rigoks (11 Août 2008)

salut a tous bravo aux gros enfoires de leur race qui ont du réseau mol

Perso je suis alle chez orange tt a l'heure et j'ai appris a ma grde surprise que tout était reparé!!!! Sauf que nous tus pas avoir réseau!!!! Finalement on me change ma sim et on l'active puis la vendeuse appel le SC orange me activation manuelle... Soi disan je devrai avoir du réseau ce soir ou demain... Officiellement le pb est donc résolu! 

Officieusement on la tjs autan ds le cul lol

Je vous tiens informer des que j'ai du réseau et svp INSULTEZ moi a ce moment! Tout est permis moi aussi je veux être un encule de bâtard de race de pute qui a du réseau!!!!!!!


----------



## BoyCooL (11 Août 2008)

Rhill
Tu peux nous (re)expliquer ton cas stp
T'étais chez sfr t'es passé chez orange ou autre?
C'était un iphone?
T'as appelé le SC? Ils t'ont pris des informations sur toi?
Genre est-ce qu'ils doivent etre au courant que mon portable marche pas pour avoir du réseau ou ça viendra naturellement ? Car j'ai pas appelé, vu vos réponses, je ne fais que attendre et j'me plaindrais juste pour avoir un ou deux mois gratos.
Merci de répondre enfoiré


----------



## Parkexcite (11 Août 2008)

vous y croyez encore vous que les problèmes sont résolu lol


----------



## khaly (11 Août 2008)

Ba non c tjrs HS dans le cagibit de Orange... je viens juste d'appeler au 740 pour activation .. il ne reconnais toujours pas mon num sim ou alors j'ai droit au problème technique. 
A mon avis, ils sont entrain de remonter des nouveaux serveurs ....ils ont la notice pour savoir comment on branche tout ca... pi y en a qui est sur google pour chercher du apt-get install .....

Orange c la looooooose !


----------



## Carpe (11 Août 2008)

pas de réseau. La misère


----------



## katzdesign (11 Août 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! Et non! Toujours rien!


----------



## pim (11 Août 2008)

Gardez vos iPhone bien allumés, au pieds de la... fenêtre... pas besoin de les mettre dans vos chaussons ni d'être sages néanmoins ! Le réseau finira bien par vous tomber dessus, tel l'aigle sur le lapin de garenne, ou la facture Orange sur nos boîtes à lettres :rose:

Courage moi au bout de 3 jours sans EDGE ni 3G j'étais pas fier de l'avoir acheté le 17 juillet au matin (mais au moins, j'avais le réseau, pensant que le reste avait tardé à cause de trop de monde - En fait non c'est juste que chez Orange les fonctionnaires sont tous partis en vacances, laissant la boutique à quelques stagiaires qui se demandent : "Ça signifie quelque chose ce gros bouton rouge qui clignote en permanence depuis le 17 juillet ?"  ).


----------



## zedede (11 Août 2008)

10 jours toujours rien... et dans 2 jours Orange ne ce genera pas pour me voler mon argent...


----------



## Ordha (12 Août 2008)

Je suis d'accord avec Pim: je pense qu'il s'agit surtout d'un problème de gestion des congés au pire moment à savoir le lancement de l'iPhone 3G ! Les employés Orange ont dû partir en vacances normalement alors qu'Orange n'avait pas suffisamment anticipé le succès du nouveau joujou Apple. Résultat: un service technique qui rame, un SC saturé et des stagiaires qui se font incendier par des clients outrés d'être vraiment pris pour des pigeons... C'est ce qu'on peut appeler un fiasco ! Bravo, Orange ! Il va falloir ramer pour regagner la confiance des nouveaux clients de l'été 2008... Vous pourriez prendre exemple sur Apple qui s'est excusé par mail auprès de chaque client MobileMe et offre 1 mois d'abonnement en dédomagement...


----------



## pim (12 Août 2008)

Pour MobileMe, il me semble que nous en sommes déjà à 2 mois d'abonnement gratuit.

À y repenser, Orange a peut être fait la même chose pour son service technique qu'Apple pour son MobileMe - c'est-à-dire employer des anciens de chez Microsoft pour mettre en place des services compatibles Exchange, avec l'espoir que ça marcherait !


----------



## Rigoks (12 Août 2008)

Insultez moi !!!!!!! Allez yyyyyyyy !!!! 

J'ai du réseau depuis hier soir.

Comme je l'ai expliqué hier en fin d'aprem, orange annonce un rétablissement des lignes depuis vendredi dernier. Les dernières personnes qui n'ont pas de réseau, je vous conseille d'aller en magasin, demander un changement de puce (effictivement il y avait bien un souci avec celles qui ont 1 et 4 en 4 et 5e position sur le carte sim). J'en faisias parti. 

Bref vous demandez le changement de sim et vous demandez à faire appeler le service client qui va faire une activation manuelle. Dans les heures qui suivent vous devriez avoir le réseau !

Par contre moi j'ai du réseau à fond (les 5 barrettes) et je suis à Troyes alors pour ceux qui n'en ont pas autant et qui sont dans les grandes villes... bah... Déménagez à Troyes  

Voilà, bonne chance aux autres en tt cas.

Et n'ouliez pas de m'insulter


----------



## panda94 (12 Août 2008)

...
J'ai déjà changé la carte SIM une fois e cela ne m'empêche pas de ne toujours pas avoir de réseau depuis 1 semaine....


----------



## khaly (12 Août 2008)

Suis pas sur que que le numéro est beacoup d'importance.... J trouve que beaucoup trop de gens ont ce genre de numéro de carte.... cela voudrait qu'il faudrait changer un paquet de carte. Pourtant certains ont eut le raiseau avec ces nuùméros présent dans les 13 ....

Pour info, serveur vocal toujours  HS pour activation de la carte ...

Sinon:  Spice d'enfoiré ;p


----------



## anji6014 (12 Août 2008)

bonjour à tous les amis...
Petit message pour vous dire que vous pouvez m'insulter à loisir...
Que s'est-t-il passé ? J'ai appelé le SC...
Et la demoiselle très charmante m'a ddé d'éteindre le téléphone. Elle a voulu tester la carte... Me souvenant du post de titeuf, j'avais pas envie de ça, pour me retrouver en queue de liste...
Or... Quand elle m'a ddé de rallumer mon téléphone...CA MARCHAIT !!
Et ça marche toujours.
Pas de secret, ACTIVATION MANUELLE !

Désolé pour ceux qui attendent encore ! 
la bise !


----------



## anji6014 (12 Août 2008)

au fait... Ma SIM fait parti de celles qui sont au format xxx1 4xxx...
Elle fonctionne très bien !


----------



## malaka (12 Août 2008)

Salut à tous les "indisponibles" 
bon moi aussi je suis un "an cul lait" lol
bon meme si parfois je suis oblige d eteindre mon precieux pour retrouver du reseau, au moins j en ai 
du edge mais c est mieux que rien lol
bon sur ce je vais en profiter pour flinguer mon forfait avant une eventuelle coupure lol
courage a vous


----------



## kubrick35 (12 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Après avoir suivi ce forum pendant plusieurs, jours je m'inscrit pour papoter et faire passer le temps en attendant l'activation de ma SIM...



anji6014 a dit:


> au fait... Ma SIM fait parti de celles qui sont au format xxx1 4xxx...
> Elle fonctionne très bien !



D'après le SC, il s'agit d'une rumeur infondée... Les cartes SIM fonctionneraient très bien.

En attendant, toujours pas de réseau de puis le 07/08, ouverture de ligne avec iPhone et portabilité entrante depuis SFR, je croise les doigts pour que tout soit résolu avant que SFR me coupe la ligne le 14/08...

Le SC ce matin m'a dit que normalement demain il y aurait du mieux mais elle était pas très convaincue, ça la faisait rire elle même. En gros ils n'en savent rien.

@+,


----------



## katzdesign (12 Août 2008)

kubrick35 a dit:


> ça la faisait rire elle même. En gros ils n'en savent rien.
> 
> @+,



Ca merite un pavé dans la gueule !
Toujours rien pour moi!


----------



## Parkexcite (12 Août 2008)

Bon eh bien voila je fais partit du club des enfoirés ma sim s'est activé à l'instant et tout à l'air de fonctionner nickel j'ai 5 barres en reception avec la 3G

Bon courage a tous je vais appeller orange cette aprem pour demander mon geste commercial .


----------



## kubrick35 (12 Août 2008)

Actuellement c'est pas "iPhone" mais toujours "I'd like to phone"...


----------



## Yall (12 Août 2008)

Je viens d'avoir un technicien au téléphone. Apparemment je cumule 2 problèmes, le HLR et la carte SIM en xxx14xxx.

Il m'a expliqué la marche à suivre :
- attendre l'activation de la carte en la mettant dans un autre téléphone orange (que je n'ai pas vu que je suis parti de chez BT)
- quand ça marche (si ça marche), essayer avec l'iPhone
- si ça marche pas, changer la carte SIM (qui s'activera... ou pas)

J'espère que j'aurai du forfait pour envoyer des mails de bonne année (même si je doute que les serveurs en carton d'orange supporte le fait que 30 personnes en France envoient un mail dans un intervalle de 5 minutes).

J+10


----------



## BoyCooL (12 Août 2008)

Bande d'enfoirés !!!!!
Vous me conseillez d'aller en magasin ou d'appeler le SC?
Plutôt que d'attendre bêtement qu'on me l'active...
mais j'ai peur de me retrouver en bout de liste !
Et d'attendre deux semaines (si c'est pas plus) encore !

Laissez moi devenir un enfoiré !


----------



## CyrilleF (12 Août 2008)

A tous les enfoirés  qui ont demandé un geste commercial de notre opérateur chéri qu'avez-vous obtenu ?

Pour ma part ... 7 euros pour 4 jours d'indispo


----------



## khaly (12 Août 2008)

LOL le foutage de gueule.
Pour ma part je n'ai toujours rien au 740 ... problème technique toujours en cours et qd j'appelle le sc , on me dit c pas possible. Comment arrivez-vous a faire une acivation manuel ??? moi il en veulent pas .... :'(


----------



## zedede (12 Août 2008)

après 10 jours sans rien... je viens d'appeler le 3970 choix 9...

donc toujours pb... réseau indisponible
et pour ma demande de basculer en forfait 2h... alors que la vendeuse de France Tel m'a bien dit que ca ne me couterai rien de changer, et ba non, la ils me demandent 60 euros pour basculer! donc baisé me voilà parti a payer un forfait 3h pour 2 ans...  
j'vais la choper la vendeuse!!!
sinon ba mon dossier va passé a la superieur qu'on m'a dit... ^^

bon la fille au tel a été sympathique, en meme temps j'ai été calme et toute gentille aussi... lol
elle m'a parlé d'un geste commerciale de 80 minutes en plus sans meme que je lui en parle. 

donc voila pour moi:  1*0 jours sans réseau, et 80 minutes de geste co pour l'instant...*


----------



## rhill (12 Août 2008)

bonjours pour ma part j ai eu et je verrai a la facture sil tienne parole
10 euros samedi
10 euros aujourd hui 
total 20 euros de remise
pour avoir eu du reseau j ai appeler le sc et elle ma fait une mise a jour de la carte sim coincidence ou prouesse technique de l operatrice mais une heure apres comme par hasard ca marche
maintenant je vai pouvoir tel a donfffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
enfoire de merde ke je suis je vous fai caca dessus 
allez faite un effort insulté moi j ai mis mon string en barbelés et mon corset en papier de verre je suis pres a la soumission


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2008)

On comprend bien ta joie mais les gros mots sans belles phrases, c'est pas top.


----------



## khaly (12 Août 2008)

bon je vois k'il y a de plus en plus de merdeux parmis nous !!!! 
Kelle chance.

Je viens d'avoir le SC, en effet ils peuvent forcer l'activation des carte SIM, et avec un coup de bol ... ca passe (de mieux en mieux). J'ai refusé de mon coté car cela désactiverai mon ancienne carte. Et comme j'aime pas trop jouer avec la roulette russe des delais d'orange , j'opte pour la patiente . 

C'est marrant car désactiver une sim c'est immédiat par contre l'inverse , quel bordel !!!!!


----------



## Carpe (12 Août 2008)

toujours rien


----------



## BoyCooL (12 Août 2008)

Enfin !!!
Désolé de vous abandonner mais je suis désormais un enfoiré !! 
Je suis passé chez France Télécom aujourd'hui, je suis tombé sur une dame vraiment sympa. Je lui ai dit que j'étais au courant qu'il y avait un problème en ce moment chez Orange et elle m'a avoué que ça a été une semaine très dure avec beaucoup de problème. Elle m'a aussi parlé de la date du 14 août et pensé que tout aller revenir à la normale très bientôt. Elle a alors appelé le SC et m'a déclaré que ce serait réglé dans la soirée... Je n'y croyais pas vraiment, elle non plus, et si c'était pas réglé, je devais aller la voir dès le lendemain pour voir ça. Mais pas besoin puisque ça a très bien marché ! 
Voila un véritable bonheur d'être de nouveau sur le réseau !

Bon courage à ceux qui galère encore !

Insultez-moi j'adore ça


----------



## Titeuf78 (12 Août 2008)

Salut à tous, 

En interne, le problème des activations seraient rentrés dans l'ordre depuis ce lundi. Le ralentissement serait résorbé.. 

Apparemment, encore pas mal de monde sont ennuyés avec le même problème.. 

A suivre..


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2008)

C'était mieux du temps du service public hein ?! :rateau:


----------



## pim (12 Août 2008)

En même temps, "du temps du service public", à part des téléphones à cadrans et des minitels parfois roses les techniciens n'avaient pas grand chose à gérer...

Là c'est tout autre chose niveau complexité. Cacher la complexité pour offrir un usage intuitif, c'est la spécialité de Steve Jobs, pas du tout celle d'ex fonctionnaires travaillant chez Orange - Vous pouvez voir un jugement de valeur dans mes propos, jugement fondé sur mon expérience puisque je suis moi-même fonctionnaire...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2008)

Tout à fait d'accord pim.

Mais là, ça ne concerne pas seulement l'iPhone, les clients possédant un gsm classique sont touchés tout pareil.
Alors la difficulté d'Orange pour s'adapter à la sous couche -user pleasure- (ouai ! ) Apple, c'est pas le problème.

C'est plutôt une mauvaise gestion d'arrivée de clients en masse suite à la sortie du iPhone, au mois d'août et à ses effectifs réduits et surtout la politique du : "on brasse du fric, on voit ensuite".

C'est un peu comme Free à ses débuts, lorsqu'ils ont été dépassé par le succès. SAV pas à la hauteur, réaction lente, suivi naze...
Ah ça, ils en avaient des contrats signés et des budgets com' de forcenés.

De toute façon, aujourd'hui : la satisfaction client c'est du pipo. Satisfaction Actionnaire ouai.


----------



## pim (12 Août 2008)

Il y a encore des boîtes qui sont soucieuses de la satisfaction du client avant tout ; Je vais citer Legrand et  Volvic, car je n'en connais pas d'autres. Pour Orange une fois qu'un quatrième opérateur aura été accepté par la commission de régulation des Telecom (qui subit elle même d'importantes pressions politiques), je pense que le SAV essayera de faire des efforts (= pas comme en ce moment, Orange est dans une situation de monopole avec l'iPhone, donc pourquoi feraient-ils des efforts ?)

Sinon Orange a je pense bien compris qu'il ne sert à rien d'être les meilleurs ni les moins chers. On voit cela dans l'ADSL : entre Neuf, Free et Orange, une grande partie de mes collègues choisissent Orange juste parce que "c'est l'opérateur historique" ! Pas de bol, il est de 50 à 100 % plus cher, et dans l'ADSL aussi leur SAV est pourri, en laissant les utilisateurs en rade pendant des semaines... On ne change pas un modèle qui gagne, même quand il est mauvais.


----------



## willy24 (12 Août 2008)

bonsoir ,moi aussi acheter une  clé 3g+ le 7/08/08 et même problème
pas de réseau  bon courage a tous le monde !!
ps; par hasard vous connaissez pas un forum qui traite sur les clé 3g+ d'orange 
merci d'avance.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2008)

C'est curieux que tu parles de l'adsl chez eux, j'ai que des soucis. :sleep:

Histoire de recentrer le sujet, c'est quand même dingue qu'on puisse laisser un client (15 jours après la souscription d'un abonnement) sans téléphone fonctionnelle. :mouais:
Et bien sur, il paie. 
Il y a des trucs plus handicapant dans la vie mais imaginons que le client n'ai pas de téléphone fixe, il est bien embêté. 
Il te reste plus que la bonne vieille méthode, avec cabine téléphonique ou télégramme à la Poste. 



willy24 a dit:


> bonsoir ,moi aussi acheter une  clé 3g+ le 7/08/08 et même problème
> pas de réseau  bon courage a tous le monde !!
> ps; par hasard vous connaissez pas un forum qui traite sur les clé 3g+ d'orange
> merci d'avance.



Google est ton ami. 
Ici on parle d'iPhone. Il se trouve que l'iPhone est lié à Orange dans sa version officielle donc on peut parler de ses soucis avec son abonnement du moment que ça reste dans le cadre du terminal Apple.


----------



## willy24 (12 Août 2008)

OK bien compris je reviendrais quand j'aurais un  i Phone  .a bientôt peux être 
mais bon courage quand même !!!!!


----------



## pim (12 Août 2008)

Pour notre amis qui cherche des infos sur les clés 3G, qu'il cherche un peu dans le forum "internet", on a parlé et j'ai moi même posé une question assez proche. Je donnerais bien un p'tit lien, mais avec l'iPhone c'est assez galère d'insérer un lien  :rateau:

Pour rebondir sur les plans galères, en ce mois de juillet-août on peut cumuler panne d'e-mail à cause des problèmes avec MobileMe + panne de portable à cause d'Orange. Donc retour à la case "paléolithique pas de réseau"


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2008)

willy24 a dit:


> OK bien compris je reviendrais quand j'aurais un  i Phone  .a bientôt peux être
> mais bon courage quand même !!!!!



Comprends bien qu'on ne te "chasse" pas. 
Seulement, si on commence à ouvrir la porte à des questions qui ne concernent pas la thématique de MacGeneration et iGeneration, on va vite se transformer en SAV-Orange. 

Comme l'a indiqué pim, va zieuter un oeil sur le forum internet sur MacGeneration en t'aidant de la fonction Recherche. Tu y trouvera peut-être ton bonheur.


----------



## willy24 (13 Août 2008)

merci


----------



## kubrick35 (13 Août 2008)

Salut,



Titeuf78 a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> En interne, le problème des activations seraient rentrés dans l'ordre depuis ce lundi. Le ralentissement serait résorbé..
> 
> Apparemment, encore pas mal de monde sont ennuyés avec le même problème..



Je confirme, toujours pas de réseau...
Dans un an et un jour je retourne chez SFR ! Ou dès que je peux... Car ya pas que le problème du réseau, il y a aussi le SC qui me fatigue et le service résiliation qui se fout ouvertement de moi ("le contrat que vous avez n'est pas à jour, donc votre demande n'est pas fondée" ???! Ben merde, c'est le contrat que j'ai signé qui est valable non ?)

Quoi qu'il arrive si j'ai pas de réseau demain c'est lettre recommandée.

@+


----------



## Metcalfe (13 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

1. J'ai acheté un iphone 3G jeudi dernier. Ils m'ont précisé qu'il y avait des problèmes de réseau et qu'il fallait être patient.
2. Donc je me suis dit "sois patient".
3. J'ai lu tous les posts de ce sujet
4. J'ai décidé hier (suite aux histoires de numéros de carte SIM), d'appeler le service commercial à tout hasard
5. Une gentille technicienne a vérifié mes paramètres, tout était ok sauf mon numéro qui contenait le fameux 1 et 4
6. Elle m'a donc dit de mettre la carte SIM dans un autre tel et que si ça ne marchait pas il fallait que j'aille la changer
7. Bien sûr ça ne marchait pas, je suis donc allé la changé hier, le mec a fait un test de la nouvelle carte, il m'a dit qu'elle était ok
8. Je suis rentré, je l'ai mise dans l'iphone et tout marche

Voilà, bon courage et faites cette démarche


----------



## pim (13 Août 2008)

Tu n'as pas encore tout vu de Orange ; j'espère pour toi que tu es dans une grande ville, parce qu'à la campagne leur réseau est totalement pourri 



kubrick35 a dit:


> Dans un an et un jour je retourne chez SFR !



Déjà, au bout de 6 mois tu peux avoir un iPhone débloqué


----------



## kubrick35 (13 Août 2008)

Bon pour info mon problème ne viendrait pas du "blocage général" mais il y aurait un souci particulier dans mon dossier : ma ligne n'est ni activée, ni en attente d'activation, je suis un fantôme en gros... Un technicien doit me rappeler dans les 24h.

De mieux en mieux.


----------



## katzdesign (13 Août 2008)

Et Voici le 11ème jour sans réseau !


----------



## zedede (13 Août 2008)

enfin, après 11 jours sans rien, j'ai du réseau!  
enfin pour l'instant c en Edge mais j'ose pas basculer vers 3G...
puis comme je suis en campagne je me fais pas trop d'illusion sur la 3G...

bref tellement content que j'ai apelé mon fix pour etre sur que c'étai vrai!
vraiment on y crois pas! pourvu que ca dure


bon courage à tous!!!

(bon j'ai tenté la 3G, et comme je m'en doutais de ma campagne je ne capte rien, mais je suis si heureuse de pouvoir enfin apelé que je m'en bas les *****) 


donc moi en fait j'ai juste étaint et ralumé mon tel... et magie Orange F est apparu!   


alé je vous tiendrai au courant si ca tien...^^


----------



## katzdesign (13 Août 2008)

Toujours RIEEEN !
Et vous ?

Bon réseau zedede ^^!


----------



## anji6014 (13 Août 2008)

pim a dit:


> entre Neuf, Free et Orange, une grande partie de mes collègues choisissent Orange juste parce que "c'est l'opérateur historique" !



<BREVE DE COMPTOIR>
Cet état d'esprit, dû au fait que FT n'a plus le monopole depuis pas si longtemps ne va pas durer... A long, et peut-être moyen terme, ils vont être obligés d'améliorer les choses, et surtout, de baisser leurs tarifs... 
Quand la génération des moins de 20 ans d'aujourd'hui entrera dans la vie active, et aura la possibilité de choisir son opérateur sans savoir qu'il y avait une époque pas si éloignée où FT facturait au prix fort les communications internet des modems 28, 32 ou 56k des modems US Robotics, elle se rapprochera directement de celui qui offre les services les moins chers...
Et honnêtement, à part avec les droits de retransmission de la Ligue 1 cette année, et l'exclusivité (temporaire, m'est avis) de l'iPhone, je vois pas comment Orange pourrait continuer à amasser beaucoup de nouveaux clients, en poursuivant avec cette politique tarifaire, et ce non-respect de la clientèle...

Alors, si en plus on parle de la baisse du pouvoir d'achat... Ma brave dame... On n'est pas dans la merde...
</BREVE DE COMPTOIR>


----------



## katzdesign (13 Août 2008)

YOOOOOOO ! 
Bon Toujours pas de réseau de mon coté mais une bonne nouvelles !
Je viens d'avoir 60 millions de conso au tel!
Le journaliste que j'ai eu voulait en savoir un peu plus  sur cette situation et devrait faire un article sur leur site d'ici ce soir ou demain !

Donc grande nouvelles! On va enfin en parler au travers d'un médias important qu'est ce magasine.

Bien joué a tout ceux qui on fait suivre le mail ^^


----------



## pim (13 Août 2008)

C'est génial katzdesign, on va créer un buzz d'enfer autour de cette histoire   J'espère que tu lui a donné le lien vers ce fil, afin qu'il se rende compte de l'état de désespoir des utilisateurs !   (il y a même des désespérés dans ceux qui ont le réseau, mais ça c'est autre chose c'est de naissance  )


----------



## katzdesign (13 Août 2008)

Je lui est parlé de mac-generation en effet ^^!
Un ti coups de pub ! ca fait toujours du bien !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2008)

katzdesign a dit:


> Je lui est parlé de mac-generation en effet ^^!
> Un ti coups de pub ! ca fait toujours du bien !



Bon, vala. Ton MacPro est envoyé. Tu devrais le recevoir d'ici 2/3 jours.


----------



## katzdesign (13 Août 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Bon, vala. Ton MacPro est envoyé. Tu devrais le recevoir d'ici 2/3 jours.



lol ! Garde le au chaud ! c'est pas dit qu'ils parlent du site ^^


----------



## Carpe (13 Août 2008)

OUI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Activé ce matin 

Achat le 26/07 
Activé le 13/07


:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2008)

Et t'as fait quelque chose de particulier ?


----------



## Carpe (13 Août 2008)

non, j'ai seulement allumé le téléphone


----------



## pim (13 Août 2008)

Ça aide :love:

Ok c'est bon je vois la sortie


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2008)

Carpe a dit:


> non, j'ai seulement allumé le téléphone



Incroyable !


----------



## Carpe (13 Août 2008)

Tout de suite , on se fou de moi :love::love:

Titeuf m'a aussi aidé ^^


----------



## Dedel22 (13 Août 2008)

Moi aussi je suis dans le même cas que vous
je n'ai plus de réseau et je commence à saturer sa commence a bien fr !!
depuis le 5 août jattend le pire c que g perdu mn portable a la base c pr sa changement de portable + nouvelle carte sim
au service client il ne save pa
la gentille madame me di " vous êtes bien gentille, je vous assure il y en a qui apelle tt les jours et qui ne sont pas aussi gentis que vous..."

" oui mais sa se comprend kan mm... "


----------



## prody (13 Août 2008)

salut a tous je viens vous poster je l'espere le remede miracle , ah ce que je sais le probleme de réseau a été réparé mais certaines cartes sim n'ont pas été mise a jour donc il faut appelé le service clientele et demander a faire des test sur sa ligne


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2008)

Vu la tournure des choses et comprenant parfaitement l'énervement engendré par ces soucis, je tiens quand même à montrer qu'Orange n'est pas constitué que d'abonnés dégouttés. 

Un petit témoignage.

Ca fait 8 ans que je suis chez Orange. Jamais eu UN SEUL pépin. JAMAIS !

Ressortons le blabla habituel :

_Vous voyez beaucoup de pélos applaudir un train quand il est à l'heure ?
Vous en voyez combien se plaindre quand il a du retard ?_

Sur un forum, c'est pareil. Une majorité de posteurs vient parce qu'ils ont un soucis ou un mécontentement à partager. Seule une faible proportion d'utilisateurs reste pour dire qu'ils sont content.

Tout mon entourage est chez Orange (ma douce, sa famille, ma famille, mes amis...). 
Jamais personne n'a eu de soucis. Tout le monde est satisfait des offres et des contrats signés. 

Qu'il y ai des problèmes, ça arrive. Même chez SFR ou Bouygues.

De là à dire qu'Orange est le pire... 

Ils sont tous là pour faire des sous, l'oubliez pas.
Certains cachent mieux leurs jeux que d'autres. C'est tout.

Bises quand même. 

Et Bon courage 


PS: Non, j'ai pas d'actions chez eux.


----------



## hotblood (13 Août 2008)

Moi, j'ai acheté mon iphone le 21 juillet et...............ca a marché après la combinaison bouton home+Off (2 fois) alors que la technicienne orange m'avait assuré que ma carte sim ne serait activée que dans 48h minimum. Qiand je vois certains sans réseau depuis 1 semaine, je ne regrette pas de ne pas l'avoir écoutée.


----------



## tommyyy06 (13 Août 2008)

salut, pour la petite infos si cela peut vous aider :
j'ai acheter mon iphone sur orange.fr, ma ligne a été ouverte le 7 aout, apres 6 jours sans reseau et de nombreux appels aux services clients, je decide d'aller dans une boutique orange pour me faire changer la carte sim. Le conseiller tres sympatique me la change, me l'active en direct, et hop le reseau apparait comme par magie dans la minute qui suit avec 3G Edge et tout le blabla...
Donc n"hesitez pas, il m'a bien confirmer que le probleme d'activation de carte été belle et bien resolu, que certaine carte été tout simplement pas activer et ne le serais peut etre jamais ! donc voila pourquoi il faut les changer, en + pas de changement de numero de tel ! nikel!
voila en esperant vous avoir rendu service et insulter moi j'adore sa j'ai plein de reseau ! ! ! ! a bientot et bonne chance, je pense à vous


----------



## Titeuf78 (13 Août 2008)

Carpe a dit:


> Tout de suite , on se fou de moi :love::love:
> 
> Titeuf m'a aussi aidé ^^




Profite bien  

Et pour ta réponse aux gestes co : je ne peux qu'offrir au maximum 40 mins de communications ( correspondant au temps maxi d'un appels lorsqu'on a un client en ligne )

Quelque chose me dit que tu attends plus que 40 mins..


----------



## katzdesign (14 Août 2008)

Hello à tous !
Il n'y aura finalement pas de 12ème jour d'attente pour ma part !
Ce matin je suis allé changer ma carte sim et là ! MIRACLE ...... ça marche.
Je conseil a tout ceux et celles qui ont encore "réseau indispo" d'appeler dans un premier temps le service mobile pour le test hlr, puis si c'est un echec, vous allez changer votre carte Sim et ca marche dessuite.
Je vais maintenant bomber la tete du service com d'Orange, je vous tiens au courant de ce que j'aurais eu comme geste co.


----------



## pim (14 Août 2008)

Pour faire monter la pression, indique leur qu'un journaliste de 60 millions de consommateurs t'as appelé, et qu'il va venir recueillir ton témoignage incessamment sous peu   Ça devrait inciter ton interlocuteur à des largesses commerciales sans retenue :bebe:  :bebe:

Je lance le concours de celui qui arrive à obtenir la meilleure compensation financière :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:


----------



## katzdesign (14 Août 2008)

lol Pim ! T'inkiète je vais grave foutre la pression !


----------



## Rigoks (14 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous

Comme j'ai eu des soucis de mise en route avec mon iphone. J'avais lancé sur ce forum un appel à la "révolte" en demandant à tous de contacter presse et associations consommateurs en laissant même les adresses emails à contacter. 

J'avais placé cet appel sur l'ensemble des forums concernés par le sujet !

Or j'ai une nouvelle qui pourra peut être faire plaisir à certaines personnes qui n'ont toujours pas de réseau ou qui ont mis 15 jours pour en avoir.

J'ai été contacté par TF1 et 60 millions de consommateurs. Pour le premier, je sais seulement que mon mail a été transféré à la rédaction. Pour 60 Millions de Conso, j'ai été contacté par un journaliste. Un article sera rédigé et publié très rapidement sur la base des informations que j'ai transmise et qui ont été précisées sur les différents forums (dont celui-ci) que j'ai indiqué. Orange va donc devoir assumer et rembourser correctement.

A ce sujet, Orange m'a envoyé un sms me disant qu'en guise de compensation, je vais bénéficier de trois mois gratuits de ... news people par sms ! Sahcant que je déteste ce genre d'infos et que j'en ai rien à foutre, vous imaginez ma joie...

Voilà

Bon courage pour les derniers !


----------



## Rigoks (14 Août 2008)

[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]Article en ligne

http://www.60millions-mag.com/inc60/actualites/actualites_du_mois/gros_pepin_chez_orange 
[/FONT]


----------



## katzdesign (14 Août 2008)

lol Rigoks ! tu as été plus rapide que moi !


----------



## tommyyy06 (14 Août 2008)

salut, reseau indisponible du 7 aout au 13 aout et geste commercial de 15 euros
disons que sa peut allez... 
a bientot


----------



## khaly (14 Août 2008)

Hahah  !!! contente !!!!!

Moi jme suis faite niquéen en beautée en tout cas =)
Je me suis pontée dans une boutique orange, on m'a remlacé ma carte Sim que j'essayait d'activer depuis 1 semaine. La nouvelle carte est maintenant activée \o/ ... tout va bien sauf .... que j'ai plus acces à internet youhou !!!!!! 
Tout cas pk j'ai soit disant un forfait périmé ... (orange noel 2002). Le hic ce que au moment ou j'ai recup le nouveau portable, on m'a bien dit :"Oui il sera compatible sans problème avec votre forfait actel...." Encore une fois on m'a répondu a coté de la plaque !!!!!!!!!!!! donc je suis obligé de changé de forfait , je perd quelques truk sympas .... 
Orange assure ses arrières pour les eventuels forfait qui donnait un acces illimité wap avec un prix inférieur a ceux d'aujourd'hui. Donc  en gros, un forfait n'est plus a vie chez orange mais bel est bien limité dans le temps ..... je soulève là une sacrée pub mensongère.
Et bien entendu, ils attendent le dernier moment (point de non retour ) pour t'annoncer cette super nouvelle !!!
résultat j'ai reussi a grapiller 40 min en plus ....mais j'en ai pas fini car ca va pas suffir !!!!!


Et bravo pour l'article 60 millions de cosonmateur !!!


----------



## kertruc (14 Août 2008)

Bon, ben moi j'ai reçu mon nouvel iPhone... pour ceux qui ont suivi 

Et ça marche nickel....

Sauf que je le trouve moins bien fini... les joints ne sont pas parfaits... 

L'augmentation des cadences de production ???


----------



## Ordha (14 Août 2008)

kertruc a dit:


> Bon, ben moi j'ai reçu mon nouvel iPhone... pour ceux qui ont suivi
> 
> Et ça marche nickel....
> 
> ...



... ou peut-être la baisse du prix...


----------



## kertruc (15 Août 2008)

Non, j'ai eu deux iphones 3G dans les mains, et le deuxièmes est nettement moins bien fini...

Je vais faire la finition moi même au couteau...


----------



## Ordha (15 Août 2008)

Ca y est: 60 millions de consommateurs en parle sur son site, ici.


----------



## ludodivx (15 Août 2008)

Khaly, le soucis étant justement, que le forfait que tu as permet du "wap" illimité, et que maintenant, la plupart des téléphones, tels que l'iphone, permettent un acces "web"... Dès lors, il est difficile d'assurer un suivi, la technologie ayant évolué.


----------



## khaly (16 Août 2008)

ludodivx a dit:


> Khaly, le soucis étant justement, que le forfait que tu as permet du "wap" illimité, et que maintenant, la plupart des téléphones, tels que l'iphone, permettent un acces "web"... Dès lors, il est difficile d'assurer un suivi, la technologie ayant évolué.



Je suis complètement d'accord là dessus... mais pourquoi personne ne m'a averti a ce sujet ..... Pourquoi on ne me préviens pas et pourquoi me fais t'on payer mon mois de forfait plein pot alors qu'ils savent que je ne vais pas pouvoir me servir de la totalité de mon forfait ?

Enfin bref, je laisse tombé =) mais bon c balo quand même ....

Par contre j'ai soit disant eut 40 min en plus dans mon forfait pour dédomagement .... ou puis-je les voir et m'assurer que c'est bien le cas ? Je sent le truk a plein nez ... je vais dépasser mon forfait et cela me sera facturé hors forfait .... ce n'est qu'une proposition orale du SC ... donc j'ai un gros doute sur ces dédomagements ....(ou alors je me trompe ^^)
Comment les voyez-vous vous ?


----------



## Carpe (16 Août 2008)

les 40 min voir même plus ,  m'intéresse pas du tout .....

Vous croyez que c 'est jouable de demander 2 mois gratos ? (celui en cours + le prochain)

Merci


----------



## pim (17 Août 2008)

Bon, le service offert par Orange ne s'améliore pas   J'ai plusieurs personnes dans mes amis qui m'indiquent l'impossibilité de m'appeler ("Ce numéro n'est pas attribué" !) ou de m'envoyer des SMS ("SMS refusé"). Idem pour les messages sur le répondeur, je ne les ai pas ! J'attribue cela à la faiblesse du réseau Orange chez moi, j'ai deux barres mais visiblement cela ne suffit pas ! J'ai essayé de désactiver la 3G pour voir si cela fait une différence (pour la 3G j'ai zéro barres, il arrive tout juste à l'attraper).

En tout cas demain je téléphone au service client avec l'idée de résoudre ce problème très très rapidement, quitte à retourner chez SFR aussi vite que j'en suis partis


----------



## Titeuf78 (17 Août 2008)

pim a dit:


> Bon, le service offert par Orange ne s'améliore pas   J'ai plusieurs personnes dans mes amis qui m'indiquent l'impossibilité de m'appeler ("Ce numéro n'est pas attribué" !) ou de m'envoyer des SMS ("SMS refusé"). Idem pour les messages sur le répondeur, je ne les ai pas ! J'attribue cela à la faiblesse du réseau Orange chez moi, j'ai deux barres mais visiblement cela ne suffit pas ! J'ai essayé de désactiver la 3G pour voir si cela fait une différence (pour la 3G j'ai zéro barres, il arrive tout juste à l'attraper).
> 
> En tout cas demain je téléphone au service client avec l'idée de résoudre ce problème très très rapidement, quitte à retourner chez SFR aussi vite que j'en suis partis



Slt à tous, 

Il y a depuis jeudi un soucis qui touche les clients issu d'une portabilité SFR vers Orange. L'abonné n'arrive pas à être joint par les abonnés SFR : Ceux ci tombent sur un message indiquant que le numéro n'est pas attribué. au bout de nombreuses tentatives, les appels peuvent quand même aboutir. Problème en cours de résolution.

Pour les SMS, idem. Le service à été fortement perturbé mais tout devrait très rapidement rentré dans l'ordre.


----------



## pim (17 Août 2008)

Ouf, cela me rassure (à moitié néanmoins !) ce que tu me dis ! Déjà le problème est connu :/


----------



## BoyCooL (18 Août 2008)

Petit coucou
J'ai du réseau depuis le 12 donc tout se passe bien pour moi.
Je viens d'appeler le 700 pour réclamer un dédomagement alors la femme au début ne comprenez pas pourquoi ça m'a un peu énervé et finalement elle me fait un geste commercial de 20 minutes de communication. Mais elle m'a parlé sur un compte de rechargement ou quelque chose comme ça... J'ai pas pensé à lui demander ce que c'était (pas très agréable). Donc pour ceux qui ont eu un dédomagement je voulais savoir ce ue c'était si je devais faire quelque chose de particulier... ?
Merci de m'aider
Et bon courage pour ceux qui galèrent encore


----------



## panda94 (18 Août 2008)

Enfin connecté depuis ce matin... après 12 jours d'attente !!!


----------



## pim (18 Août 2008)

De mon côté, depuis aujourd'hui 16 heures, j'ai enfin reçu les messages qui étaient sur mon répondeur depuis 4 jours, et je reçois désormais les appels ! Pour les SMS refusés, ça c'est trop tard, mais il ne faut pas trop en demander.

Incroyable, non seulement on peut téléphoner avec Orange (quand y'a du réseau néanmoins, faut pas rêver !), mais en plus on peut même recevoir des appels d'autres personnes ! C'est pas seulement un nom de plus sur une facture mensuelle ! C'est beau la technique, bon SFR fait ça depuis des années, mais c'est bien de voir que chez France Telecom ils peuvent parfois y arriver aussi !

Tous en c&#339;ur, hip hip hip, hourra !

Espérons maintenant que les serveurs en carton de chez France Telecom tiendrons un petit mois supplémentaire...


----------



## Macuserman (18 Août 2008)

Ouaahhaahhhaa, ils savent faire ça aussi?! Pétard, avec SFR je pensais être le seul, mais non.
C'est beau le progrès!

Voilà pourquoi je suis content d'avoir mon iPhone3G sous SFR (d'ici 3 jours).

Au fait: iPapy a dit que seuls 3% des utilisateurs étaient concernés, et que la prochaine MàJ corrigerait cette couille.


----------



## Remz (19 Août 2008)

Bonjour

Voilà j'ai reçu hier mon iphone 3G !
Ayant fait la portabilité de numéro ( SFR vers Orange ) , on m'a attribué un numéro temporaire !

En fait le probleme vient du fait que j'ai du réseau sur mon iphone avec marqué orange a coté , mais que je ne peux pas envoyer de sms ou même appeler ...

Par contre quand on m'apelle , ça marche !

Vous avez une solution ?
Merci !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2008)

Attendre.


----------



## Titeuf78 (19 Août 2008)

Remz a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Voilà j'ai reçu hier mon iphone 3G !
> Ayant fait la portabilité de numéro ( SFR vers Orange ) , on m'a attribué un numéro temporaire !
> ...



Slt à toi , 

Dit moi, as tu renvoyé des pièces administratives pour ta ligne ? ( contrat signé .. etc.. )


----------



## Dédou (27 Août 2008)

Bonsoir à tous.
Je ne sais plus quoi faire. Quand j'active la 3G sur mon Iphone 3G acheté chez Orange, cela fonctionne un moment puis, sans m'avertir (pas d'indication rso indisponible) je ne peux plus ni appeler ni etre appelé !!
Je suis obligé de faire couper la 3g et de faire un reset pour avoir de nouveau ma ligne disponible.
2 appels chez le service client qui me fait toujours faire la meme manip (home off) et me dit que l'on va me rappeler... Ce qui n'est jamais fait bien entendu.
D'autres que moi ont le meme souci?
Avez vous LA solution?
Merci d'avance


----------



## malaka (28 Août 2008)

j'étais dans le même cas que toi et au bout d'un certain temps, j'en ai eu marre de galérer pour téléphoner, et j'ai donc appelé le 3970 lvu que mon fixe lui fonctionne parfaitement lol 
Bon apres un raccrochage au nez de la part de la fille de la hotline lol et un second appel de 34 minutes et 30 precisement j'ai obtenu qu'Apple me fasse une reprise de mon tel pour une tite operation de SAV
bon courage


----------



## kertruc (28 Août 2008)

Pour les problèmes techniques, je vous conseille de faire comme moi : j'ai téléphoné directement à Apple.

Ils ont admis que mon iPhone avait un pb technique en moins de 5mn.

Et quand ma voiture tombe en panne, je vais directement chez Peugeot. Je ne vais pas chez Total pour qu'ils fassent des tests sur leur essence


----------



## pim (28 Août 2008)

L'avantage de téléphoner directement à Apple, c'est que ça va peut être faire remonter que Orange n'était pas un partenaire de choix...


----------



## ced68 (28 Août 2008)

Ouais, enfin 15min avec le support Apple ça m'a couté 8 de hors forfait... (qu'Orange m'a remboursé d'ailleurs vu que c'était sur un souci de mon iPhone)


----------



## malaka (3 Septembre 2008)

je reve apple m a fait un echange standard de mon iphone et depuis  je l ai eu je n ai tjrs pas la 3g lol et je perds tjrs ausssi vite le reseau 
c est a en devenir fou 
je sens que je vais me defouler sur un conseiller cet aprem en rentrant du boulot
quelle est la probabilite d avoir deux tel defectueux ?
savez si orange fait un geste comercial en proposant un tel d une autre marque pour me permettre de quitter cette daube!!!!!
merci


----------



## yvos (3 Septembre 2008)

Bon, je trouve que l'iphone est vraiment à la ramasse question accroche aux réseaux, et pas nécessairement 3G. Et ce n'est pas lié au réseau Orange, aussi perfectible soit-il : je me suis retrouvé 15 jours en Sardaigne à tenter de capter quelque chose, ça a marché 1% du temps, alors que 3 autres téléphones familiaux passaient nickel...pour un terminal sensé décupler les possibilités de communication, ça la fout vraiment mal.


----------



## ced68 (3 Septembre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> Bon, je trouve que l'iphone est vraiment à la ramasse question accroche aux réseaux, et pas nécessairement 3G. Et ce n'est pas lié au réseau Orange, aussi perfectible soit-il : je me suis retrouvé 15 jours en Sardaigne à tenter de capter quelque chose, ça a marché 1% du temps, alors que 3 autres téléphones familiaux passaient nickel...pour un terminal sensé décupler les possibilités de communication, ça la fout vraiment mal.


As tu tenté de couper la 3G ? 

Ca décuple les possibilités de communication, à condition d'être dans de bonnes conditions d'utilisation


----------



## yvos (3 Septembre 2008)

ced68 a dit:


> As tu tenté de couper la 3G ?
> 
> Ca décuple les possibilités de communication, à condition d'être dans de bonnes conditions d'utilisation



Bien sûr, j'ai tout tenté, même le bouche-à-bouche 

D'ailleurs, ça fait bien longtemps que je n'utilise plus la 3G, tellement ça m'apporte d'emmerdes car soit ça capte pas, ça ça saute tout le temps et le basculement en EDGE se fait mal. Même en région parisienne, a priori bien couverte en 3G.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> Bon, je trouve que l'iphone est vraiment à la ramasse question accroche aux réseaux, et pas nécessairement 3G. Et ce n'est pas lié au réseau Orange, aussi perfectible soit-il : je me suis retrouvé 15 jours en Sardaigne à tenter de capter quelque chose, ça a marché 1% du temps, alors que 3 autres téléphones familiaux passaient nickel...pour un terminal sensé décupler les possibilités de communication, ça la fout vraiment mal.



Comme le dit Ced38, avec la 3G activé, il perd peut être les pédales.

Là où j'ai 1 ou 2 barres en 3G, en Edge, j'en ai 5.


----------



## ced68 (3 Septembre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> D'ailleurs, ça fait bien longtemps que je n'utilise plus la 3G, tellement ça m'apporte d'emmerdes car soit ça capte pas, ça ça saute tout le temps et le basculement en EDGE se fait mal. Même en région parisienne, a priori bien couverte en 3G.


Perso c'est pareil, je n'utilise la 3G que très rarement, et en plus du coup ça économise de la batterie 

Maintenant il est fort possible que l'antenne réseau ne soit pas assez puissante sur ce ptit joujou...


----------



## yvos (3 Septembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Comme le dit Ced38, avec la 3G activé, il perd peut être les pédales.
> 
> Là où j'ai 1 ou 2 barres en 3G, en Edge, j'en ai 5.



Oui oui, ça j'avais remarqué ça et donc de toutes façons, la 3G, je ne l''utilise jamais (pour ce que ça apporte pour l'instant, d'ailleurs..). Ça va peut-être changer


----------



## ced68 (3 Septembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Comme le dit Ced38, avec la 3G activé, il perd peut être les pédales.
> 
> Là où j'ai 1 ou 2 barres en 3G, en Edge, j'en ai 5.


Moi c'est ced68 !! pas 38 

C'est logique que si tu as 1/2 barres en 3G tu en ai 5 en Edge... En fait le réseau Edge/3G est le même, plus ta réception est bonne, plus tu as de capacité et donc ta bande passante téléphonique sera meilleure. ca marche comme l'adsl, plus tu est près de ta borne d'emission, meilleur sera ton débit. 

Si tu limites ton téléphone en Edge alors que tu pourrais être en 3G, il sera au taquet niveau réception.


----------



## shadai (4 Septembre 2008)

bonjour a tous , 

mon frere m'a filer son iphone de 1er generation , j'ai un telephone professionel , j'ai tenté d'inserer la carte de SIM . je deverouille , mais l'ecran reste sur l'image d'un cable USB vers itune .
le probleme c'est que j'ai un Powerbook G4 sous mac os 10.2.8 , donc Itune un peu trop vieux , et pas de d'entree usb 2 .....

alors oui je pourrais changer de mac , mais le ti marche impec depuis de longue années.
avez vous une solution?

merci a tous


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> Oui oui, ça j'avais remarqué ça et donc de toutes façons, la 3G, je ne l''utilise jamais (pour ce que ça apporte pour l'instant, d'ailleurs..). Ça va peut-être changer



T'es pas censé être sur Paris ?
Normalement ça arrache sa mamie. J'étais à Vitry ce matin, en 3G ça chargeait les pages plus vite qu'en Wifi. 

T'as peut être un cerveau bizarre qui développe des ondes ultra-bionique à rayon gamma ultra-mauve qui fait interférence ? T'as pensé consulter ?


----------



## yvos (4 Septembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> T'es pas censé être sur Paris ?
> Normalement ça arrache sa mamie. J'étais à Vitry ce matin, en 3G ça chargeait les pages plus vite qu'en Wifi.
> 
> T'as peut être un cerveau bizarre qui développe des ondes ultra-bionique à rayon gamma ultra-mauve qui fait interférence ? T'as pensé consulter ?



Alors d'abord Vitry, c'est pas Paris 

Plus sérieusement, je trouve les débits 3G assez instables sur Paris aussi. C'est pas la couverture qui est en cause, mais peut-être la charge du réseau et l'iphone. Espérons que ça s'améliore. 

Bises à ta mamie arrachée (ça doit faire mal quand même :afraid: )


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2008)

L'augmentation prochaine du débit devrait sans doute régler le problème.

Pour la mami, depuis le temps, elle s'y est habituée.


----------

